# ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Dona Nabil (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*:bomb: دائماً الرجال يطالبونا بالاصغاء وهم يقصون على مسامعنا فصولاً من حكايات ألف ليله وليله التى عاشوها قبل ان يلتقوا بنا .... ونجدهم يسردون القصص بكل جرأه وصراحه ودون أخفاء لاى تفاصيل كبيره أو صغيره ...واذا جاء دورنا وجلسنا على كرسى الاعتراف تلعثمنا وارتبكنا وخفنا من زلة لسان تتسرب من خلالها حكاية حب من ماضينا حتى وان كانت مثالاً للنقاء .........والسؤال هو هل تجرؤ المرأه فى مجتمعاتنا الشرقيه :blush2: على مكاشفة زوجها بماضيها ؟؟؟؟؟
هل تستطيع ان تحكى وتكون صريحه من باب أنه لا يصح ان تدارى شيئاً على شريك حياتها ؟؟؟؟؟ 
 أم يجب عليها دائماً ان تقدم نفسها كصوره للمرأه النمو ذجيه .....المرأه الدميه المغلفه بورق هدايا لامع ليكون الزوج فخور بنفسه وراضى عن أختياره ..
والسؤال الاهم .......هل يتسامح الزوج مع ماضى زوجته على اعتبار انه هو الاخر له ماضى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وهل يتفهم أن ماضيها ولا أقصد ابداً بكلمة ماضى شىء مشين هل يتفهم انه كان مجرد ماضى واصبح فى طى الزمان ولا يعيش فيها ام سيظل دائماً يتهمها بما فعلته وأنها ما زالت تفكر فى الماضى؟؟؟؟؟؟  وماذا يعنى أنها أحبت رجلاً قبله؟؟ 
ألم يحب هو عشرات النساء من قبلها ؟؟؟؟
 أهو قدر المرأه أن تحمل ماضيها عاراً ثقيلاً على كتفيها...... أقدرها أن يلاحقها كغول قد يستيقظ فى أية لحظه ليدمر حياتها ؟؟؟؟؟:smil13:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*

أين الردود يا شباب..................؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## fredyyy (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*الأخت العزيزة / Dona Nabil

ليس من المفيد ذكر الماضي 

لأن ابليس يستخدمة بمكر لتدمير الحياة الزوجية

فلا تدع احزان الماضي .... تفسد أفراح المستقبل

في : 3
13... ولكني افعل شيئا واحدا اذ انا انسى ما هو وراء وامتد الى ما هو قدام
 14  اسعى نحو الغرض لاجل جعالة دعوة الله العليا في المسيح يسوع.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*



fredyyy قال:


> *الأخت العزيزة / Dona Nabil
> 
> ليس من المفيد ذكر الماضي
> 
> ...



+ ميرسى لردك ورأيك يحترم............. ولكنى أفهم من ذلك انك تفضل ان زوجتك لا تذكر اى شىء من الماضى وستكون راضى بذلك ولكنى شخصياً أعتقد ان هناك من سيرفض وجهة نظرك هذه وسيصر على معرفة كل شىء عن ماضى زوجته ......اشكرك يا فريدى وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## fredyyy (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*شخصيات الماضي 

بما أنهم لم يستمروا معنا فهم ليسوا اهلاً أن يأخذوا جزء من ذاكرة المستقبل

فأنا لا أحب ان يكون في ذاكرة شريك حياتي إلا الشخص الذي يشاركها الحياة

معلش حتة غيرة بس مُفيدة 

فطالما شاركنا بعض شركة ثنائية مقدسة .... فلا مكان لثالث بيننا 

بما اني أحبها فلن يُشغلني سواها ... ولن يشغلها سواي لأنها تُحبني

معلش حب شديد شوية ... لا لا لا ممكن تقولي شديد شويتين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*

ههههههههههههه صدقنى كلام فى منتهى العقلانيه ولو كل الناس فكروا زيك كده مكانش حد خاف من أى حدث أو قرار أو اختيار فى ماضيه ولكانت الصراحه هى سيدة الموقف ولكن للاسف اعتقد من يفكر مثلك هم قليلون أو منعدمون ........ميرسى يا فريدى وربنا معاك .


----------



## Coptic Man (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*

سلام المسيح يا دونا

+ احييكي علي الموضوع الرائع

وبالطبع انا اصر علي معرفة ماضي زوجتي لاني ايضا سوف اكون قد حكيت لها ماضيا وهذا كله سوف يكون قبل ارتباطي بها كي اعرف هل تستطيع الارتباط با انسان له مثل هذا الماضي وفعل .... الخ وكذلك بالمثل هل استطيع تقبل ماضيها وهل كبريائي كرجل يستطيع التغاضي انها احبت من قبل وتمنت انسان غيري ان يكون ملكها هل استطيع تجاوز هذا من نظرتي كرجل هل حبها بداخلي اقوي من هذا ؟
والاهم هل اثق بها ؟ واثق بحبها لي ؟

+ يتلخص الموضوع من وجهة نظري في ثقة الرجل الشرقي بنفسه و بزوجته فا لو هو يمتلك الثقة بنفسه وبزوجته سوف يتغاضي عن ماضيها ولكنه يعلم كم من مرات كان خائن للثقة لاني بطبع الراجل الشرقي بيحب يلعب بديله  وهنا يلعب مبدا الاسقاط في علم النفس دوره ويستشعر ان امراته مثله فا بالتالي لا يثق بها ويقلق من ماضيها

+ شكرا يا دونا علي الموضوع القيم 

سلام ونعمة


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Coptic Man قال:


> سلام المسيح يا دونا
> 
> + احييكي علي الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ...



+شفت يا فريدى أهو كلام كوبتك بيمثل رأى 99 % من رأى الشباب ........حلو يا كوبتك انك بتقول انها تصارحنى زى ما انا هصارحها لكن نقف شويه عند  جملة هل كبريائى كرجل  يستطيع التغاضى  أنها أحبت من قبل ...... وكأنك ستدرس هل هى تستحق ان  تسامحها ده على اعتبار انها اخطأت عندما أحبت ام تستحق ان تتركها كنوع من انواع العقاب ..........وتكلمت أيضاً عن موضوع الثقه وهذا معناه انها وبمجرد انها ستصارحك بماضيها ثقتك فيها ستهتز وستصبح موضع اتهام دائم ......وحلوه منك حكاية الرجل وديله :new6: ......ولذلك تفضل معظم البنات ا لحل الاوحد أمامها حتى تضمن حياه هادئه وهو الكتمااااااااااااااااااااااان ........تضطر المسكينه ان تدارى وتتكتم كل ما كان وفى داخلها تشعر ان خطيئتها فى كتمان ما حدث وليس ما حدث نفسه ............ميرسى يا كوبتك  وبجد نورت الموضوع ربنا يباركك .


----------



## Coptic Man (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Dona Nabil قال:


> +شفت يا فريدى أهو كلام كوبتك بيمثل رأى 99 % من رأى الشباب ........حلو يا كوبتك انك بتقول انها تصارحنى زى ما انا هصارحها لكن نقف شويه عند جملة هل كبريائى كرجل يستطيع التغاضى أنها أحبت من قبل ...... وكأنك ستدرس هل هى تستحق ان تسامحها ده على اعتبار انها اخطأت عندما أحبت ام تستحق ان تتركها كنوع من انواع العقاب ..........وتكلمت أيضاً عن موضوع الثقه وهذا معناه انها وبمجرد انها ستصارحك بماضيها ثقتك فيها ستهتز وستصبح موضع اتهام دائم ......وحلوه منك حكاية الرجل وديله :new6: ......ولذلك تفضل معظم البنات ا لحل الاوحد أمامها حتى تضمن حياه هادئه وهو الكتمااااااااااااااااااااااان ........تضطر المسكينه ان تدارى وتتكتم كل ما كان وفى داخلها تشعر ان خطيئتها فى كتمان ما حدث وليس ما حدث نفسه ............ميرسى يا كوبتك وبجد نورت الموضوع ربنا يباركك .


 
سلام المسيح اختي العزيزة دونا

+ اولا : بالنسبة للثقة فالمفروض اي رجل متحضر تكبر في نظره شريكة حياته لانها صارحته با ادق تفاصيل حياتها
+ ثانيا : لم اقول انه يعتبر ماضيها خطا يعاقب عليه ولكن لابد من تقبلها مثلما يمكن لفتاة الا تقبل ماضي شاب سجن في يوم ما او قام بالزواج بطرق غير شريعة .. الخ كذلك الرجل من حقه ان يقرر ان كان يرتبط بفتاة كانت لها علاقة شريعة او غير شريعة نقية ام لاء هذا حقه عليها وان لم تعترف به سوف ينغص حياتها ويملائها مرارة ام اجلا ام عاجلا وسوف تشعر انا تخفي شئ ما خاصة الفتاة
+ ثالثا : بلاش توضحي موضوع الديل وخليها مستورة :shutup22:

اخيرا الموضوع منور بصاحبته

سلام ونعمة


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*

صدقنى يا كوبتك انا مبحطش الرجل الشرقى محل اتهام لا أبداً ........... ولكنها طبيعته الانانيه ( دى مش أهانه ) الرجل  يرى ماضيه مهما كان شائن ومهما كان ديله لعب انه عادى لانه رجل ولا يخجل من ذكره لزوجته لانه من المفترض عليها ان تسامحه ما هى يا عينى لازم تسامحه  علشان لو دورت على واحد بلا ماضى هتستقر فى بيت باباها الى الابد ههههههههه ......... وبعدين هو ممكن يكون متحضر فى كل حاجه وبيعشق  كل ما هو متطور وجديد الا ان تكون زوجته قد مرت بتجربه أو خطوبه أو حتى حلمت بأبن الجيران .......من الاخر انت عايزها تعترف والا  ...........مفيش فايده يا بنات .


----------



## fredyyy (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*أخي الحبيب Coptic Man

ليس كل شباب اليوم لهم نفس قوة شخصيتك في الصفح عن الماضي

هل تعتقد أن معظم شباب اليوم 

الذي يعاني من هشاشة التربية 

وضعف الشخصية وقلة الخبرة (تراه ينجرف الى كل ما هو حديث)

دون دراسة مدى نفعه من ضرره

وقلة حضورة للكنائس وندرة قراءتة للكتاب المقدس 

هل تعتقد أنه يعرف المعني الحقيقي القوي للغفران كما تصف ؟*


----------



## fredyyy (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*الأخت / Dona Nabil

...لو دورت على واحد بلا ماضى هتستقر فى بيت باباها الى الابد

ليه بس النظرة التشاؤمية ده

إني أتذكر الآن كلمات النبي إيليا عندما قال :

 رو 11:3  
يا رب قتلوا انبياءك وهدموا مذابحك وبقيت انا وحدي وهم يطلبون نفسي.

فكان رد الرب عليه :

 رو 11:4 
لكن ماذا يقول له الوحي.ابقيت لنفسي سبعة آلاف رجل لم يحنوا ركبة لبعل.

يا شبات ويا شباب 

الله عينة بصيرة ويده قديرة ... ولا يمكن أن يشهر إفلاسه يوماً من الأيام

فلكل شاب وشابة شريكا من يد الرب ليس له ماضي أسود

ثق به وإتكل عليه وإنتظره .... سيعطيك أفضل ما عنده

وإذا كان لأحد ماضي صعب ... تعالى الى المسيح ليُطهرك فتصير إنسان جديد

وتكون إناء للكرامة نافعاً للسيد

والرب معكم*


----------



## sherif mouris (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*

لا يجب علي الفتاه ان تصارح حبيبها وخطيبها ابداً بماضيها وكذلك الشاب لا يجب ان يصارح خطيبته أو حبيبته وحتي زوجته بماضيه ابداً ابداً ابداً !!!!!!!!!!

في البداية اجد نفسي بعد تلك العبارة التي كتبتها في مقدمة كلامي محتاجا ان اقول لكم ان هذا ليس رأي ولا يعبر عن طريقة تفكيري !!

ولكن ارادت دونا الواقع وارادت الصراحة ليكن ما تريدين ...
لا يقبل شباب كثير ا ان تكون حبيته  هي الفتاه التي فتحت قلبها لرجل اخر قبله وهذا لا ينطبق علي رجل الشرق فقط ولكن النسبة تكبر في المجتمع الشرقي ............

ولكن الاهم ياشبا ان لا يفتح الرجل قلبة ويكلم فتاته بصراحة عن ماضية ..

أوعي تغلط الغلطه دي اوعي فالمرأة عندما تحب رجلها تقاتل من اجله لوشعرت ان هناك اخري تحبه وحتي عندما تتأكد من زوجها وتثق انه ابداً لا ولن يخونها تظل دائماً محفورة في ثنايا ضلوعها فكرة انه هناك فتاه تريد زوجها 

وقديماً قالها الكاتب الانجليزي الساخر برنارد شو ...
المرأة التي لا تعرف الغيرة ربما .... ربما تولد غداً...

فالرجل يملك حاضر زوجته وهي مسئوله عنه امامها وله ان بحاكمها او يسألها عن اول يوم للزواج معا وليس له قبل هذا ابداً وان فعلت المرأة ذلك اي اخبرت زوجها عن ماضيها ذلك حرية شخصية لها ويجب ان تكون واثقة في حبيبها وزوجها انه سوف يقبل هذا .... فهناك رجال لا يقبلون بعكس هذا!!!..
وكذلك الزوجة لها ان تسأل وتحاكم زوجها (دي حته كده علشان خاطر دونا) عن اول يوم زواج فقط

والرجل لو كان واثقاً في زوجته ومتأكداً من انه تحبة ومن انها مثقفة ومتعلمة وواعية فعليه ابداً ابداً الا يخبر زوجته بماضية (ها ها ها )حتي ولو كان لا عيب فيه هو شخصياً ... واضح ياشباب واضح ....... 


والان لي سؤالين ..

1- لو قررت الفتاه ان تصارح حبيبها فمتي يكون الوقت..
إختيارات ..
* قبل الخطوبة ، بعد الخطوبة ، بعد الزواج ... امتي بقي ؟؟؟!!
وطبعاً لو قبل مين يضمن اتمام الزواج ولو بعد فين حريته في انه يسامحها..

مش قولتلكوا بلاش احسن.

2- من الاولي بالمصارحة والاعتراف في مشاعر الاعجاب والحب بالفكر ...فقط

الزوج  ، الزوجه ، اب الاعتراف!!!!

يعني لو الموضوع ان الفتاه شافت واحد في فرح وعجابها شكله دمه خفيف اي حاجة ... تقول لزوجها برضه ولا ايه ؟؟؟!!

بقولوكوا احنا مصعبين الدنيا علي نفسنا ليه ...
الزوج والزوجه مسئولين امام الله عن اول يوم ارتبطوا ببعض فيه وبالتحديد من يوم سر الزيجة ................
بس خلاص أنا خلصت ... 
وربنا يطهر ويبارك بيوتنا كلها


----------



## fredyyy (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*الله ينور عليك يا أخونا .....sherif mouris

صدقني تستاهل حتة شيكولاتة كبيرة أوي بس مش عارف أبعتهالك إذاي

الرب يعوضك خير *

:36_15_15::17_1_34[1]::36_15_15::big29:


----------



## sherif mouris (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*



fredyyy قال:


> *الله ينور عليك يا أخونا .....sherif mouris
> 
> صدقني تستاهل حتة شيكولاتة كبيرة أوي بس مش عارف أبعتهالك إذاي
> 
> ...


----------



## fredyyy (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*sherif mouris
وربنا يستر ويجعل كلامنا خفيف علي دونا !!! *

*بصراحة لو زعلت ... يبقا كلامنا صح 

ثم إن ده مش إعتراف بالماضي 

ده حاضر ... واحد بيحب التاني واعطاله شيكولاتة دي حاجة ماتزعلش 

أقولك إديها واحدة من العلبة اليِّ على اليمين

أوعي تزعلي يا ... دونا

 الكلام بين أولاد الله مفيش أحلى منه ومعاهم نقدر  نتنفس هواء نقي

بعيد عن كلام أهل العلم المشوِّك

ربنا يديم أفراحة لينا *


----------



## fullaty (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*

موضوع حلو اوى يا دونا واراء الشباب جميلة جدا 
وراى المتواضع جدا ان لو ماضى الفياة او الشاب كان عبارة عن حب لم يظهر لاحد خالص  فالمفروض تقفل علية ومتحكيش علية مش خوف بس ترويقة دماغ 
اما لو الماضى كان خطوبة سابقة او حتى مشروع خطوبة وناس كتير عارفة بالموضوع ده فالمفروض ان البنت تحكيله قبل الخطوبة يعنى علشان نبقى لسه على البر  و علشان لو عرف من برة هيقولها وانت مقولتش لية يبقى فى حاجة ويكبر الموضوع ولو هو واثق فيها بجد و فى نفسه هيحترم صراحتها وانها مرديتش تخليه اخر من يعلم ويبقى شكله وحش لو حد حكاله وهو ميعرفش  
اما لما تحكيله وهو يتفهم ده وحد حب يوقع بنهم ويقوله انا جيبلك اخبار انت متعرفهاش دى خطبتك كانت هتتخطب لفلان وكانت فرحانه اوى بس محصلش نصيب متعرفش لية ؟ يقوله لا عارف وهى حكتلى الحكاية كلها 
هنا معلش يبقى شكل علاقتهم واضح ومنور ومحدش يقدر يبوظ عليهم فرحتهم

معلش طولت بس الموضوع حلو ومهم وميرسى يا دونا انت والشباب على ارائكوا دى ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*

والله عال .........لا بجد عال أوووووووووووووووى ............يعنى اساساً أنتوا ماصدقتوا تستغلوا الموضوع لصالح الرجل ولغيتوا بند الصراحه ما بين الاتنين ........... ويا أهل المنتدى الكرام خليكوا شاهدين على شريف هو اللى بيجر شكلى ................( أرادت دونا الواقع وأرادت الصراحه ليكن ما تريدين ) :t32: وكمان بتحرض الشباب على الا ينطقوا بكلمه عن ماضيهم ........طيب اسمحلى أسا لك مين دى اللى هتقبل انها  ترتبط بشاب من غير ما يحكيلها كل شىء بالتفصيل الممل .............أستحااااااااااااااااااااااااااله ......... بصراحه انا مصممه على مبدأ الصراحه ومش هتنازل عنه ابداً وتكون قبل الخطوبه علشان كله يبقى على نور .........مش الواحده تتخطب وبعدين تتجوز وفى يوم كده تبقى قاعده مع جوزها فى اى مكان عام وتلاقى واحده جايه تسلم عليه وناقص تاخده بالاحضان ولما تسأله من باب العلم بالشىء يعنى يرد قال ايه كانت زميلته فى الكليه ويعنى كان فى كلام بس محصلش نصيب:smil12: .............يا سلام ..............حلو أوى جداً خالص .......... بس بصراحه اكتر ولو الموضوع فيه شيكولاته ..........يعنى ممكن .............يعنى ...........أغير رأيى.............بس الموضوع ده وبس ...........لكن بعد كده يا استاذ فريدى ويا استاذ شريف ..........استحاله ابيع القضيه .........وده اخر كلام وبعديه سلام  هههههههههههههه.


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*

أيه ده يا فيبى انتى معايا ولا معاهم ههههههههههههه :t32: انتى بتتكلمى على ان الصراحه تبقى من جانب الفتاه وبس طيب وهو يا حبيبتى يقول ما يقولش مش هتفرق معاها .........لا طبعاً ما يأما الصراحه تبقى ما بين الطرفين يا بلاش وبصراحه بقى مينفعش اسلوب لو محدش عارف يبقى بلاش تقول......... لانه ساعات كتير بيبقى الواحد بيتهيأله ان محدش عارف حاجه معينه ويلاقى الخلق كلها عارفه ........... بصى يا فيبى احنا فى مجتمع زكى جداً بيلقط اى حاجه بسرعه .........انا قضيتى هى  المساواه ما بين الاتنين يعنى من المعروف ان البنت بتغفر اى حاجه بيحكيها الشاب عن ماضيه اللى بيحكيه بضمير أووووى من منطلق الفخر والاعزاز بانه مقطع السمكه وذيلها ..........لكن بالنسبه للبنت المسكينه متقدرش يا عينى تفتح قلبها وتقول اى حاجه حتى لو تافهه لانها هتيجى على راسها والعقاب هيكون منه ومن اسرتها ومن الدنيا كلها .............طيب والله حرااااااااااااااااااااااام .............ميرسى يا فيبى بس اخر مره يبقى رايك معاهم والا انتى حره :t32: هههههههههههه .


----------



## fullaty (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*

ههههههههه اية يا دونا براحة عليا  انا كان قاصدى الاتنين حتى قلت الفتاة او الشاب بس مردتش اكرر كتير علشان مبقاش مملة بس انا معاكى طبعا الصراحة احسن حلاجة ومتزعلش حد و طبعا لبازم تكون من الطرفين بس المهم اكتر ان البنت هى اللى تقول ولما تحكى تجر الولد فى الكلام وتوقعه علشان تتطمن برضة وتحس ان ماضيها عادى ومش شى غلط خالص ان يبقى للواحد ماضى عبارة عن علاقات فى النور ومفيهاش شئ مشين 
حلو كده يا دونا اى خدمة بس متهددنيش تانى ههههههه ​


----------



## Coptic Man (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*



fredyyy قال:


> *أخي الحبيب Coptic Man*
> 
> *ليس كل شباب اليوم لهم نفس قوة شخصيتك في الصفح عن الماضي*
> 
> ...


 
اخي الحبيب فريدي

+ صدقني اني لست امتلك قوة الشخصية التي قد تظنها في فانا ابسط مما يمكن ولكني لا استطيع انا اتنازل عن مبدا الصراحة بين الطرفين لانه لابد منه في نظري تماما 
وزي ما فيه شباب بينجرفوا وراء كل ما هو حديث
هناك شباب يخدم في الكنائس ويتذكر مخلصه دائما و يقراء الكتاب 
لذلك صعب اننا تستخدم مبدا التعميم في الموضوع ده وصعب اننا نخفي جانب المصارحة بين الطرفين هل سوف يكون شعورك جيدا وانت تشعر انك تخفي عن زوجتك ماضيك ؟ وهي بالمثل ؟
ماذا يحدث اذا قابلت صديق لك قضيتوا 24 ساعة في السجن علشان غلستوا علي امين شرطة سوا وقاللك فاكر ال 24 ساعة اللي قضناهم في الاوبرج سوا :new6: 
من حق زوجتك انها تعرف كل تفاصيل حياتك حتي الماضي بالعكس ده هيديها نظرة اكبر وشاملة للمستقبل معاك اي عالم لما يدرس اي كائن علشان يفهم ادق تفاصيل حياته بيدرس الاول  تاريخه القديم كي يتوقع المستقبل 
يعني مثلا شخص زمان كان بيحب يعاكس بنات اي بنت يشوفها لازم يقولها اللي فيه النصيب لما تكون عارفة مراته يبقي احسن تشوفه بيعاكس وهي جنبه تضحك بدال ما تديله بوكس في وشه  ( انا بقول امثلة علي سبيل السخرية والتوضيح مش اكثر )

+ اخي الحبيب فريدي 

هناك من الجوانب التي لا نستطيع ان نغفل عنها وان اغفلنا عنها سوف تظل تورق حياتنا ما بقي لنا من العمر

الرب معك ويباركك اخي الحبيب


----------



## Coptic Princess (8 سبتمبر 2007)

Besl el AAB wa el EBN wa El Roo7 el KODOS..ILAT WA7ED AMEEN​ 

SALAM EL MASE7 OSTAZTY EL KEBEERA DONA NABIL..AHANEEKY 3ALA EL MAWDOO3 EL RA23E RA23E FOO2 EL WASF..ENTY AREETY AFKARY LA2ENY KONT NAWYA AFTA7 EL MAWDOO3 DAH WE GEET LA2ETOH..EL RAB YEBAREK 7AYATEK DAYMAN..SO2AL MOHEM WE MAWDOO3 AHAM??? Hal ta7ky el mar2ah 3an madeeha le shreek 7ayateha wala la2wa el 3aks sa7e7??? ana fe e3teakdy enaha LAZEM te3mel 7aga zay keda we el ragel bardo...El moshkela enketeer men el regala sl shar2eya BETEFTEKHER enaha leeha Mady la2enohom metrabyeen 3ala en el "Ragel may3eboosh 7aga"..fa me3endohomsh ay moshkela law gheltom..laken lama el set beteghlat tab3an beykoon fe nazarehom en dah sekoot we enaha law 3amalet keda marah momken te3melha tany we laken mabybosesh le nafsoh..ana fe ra2yey en HOMA EL ETNEEN YESAR7O be kol 7aga we KHOSOSAN EL SET..mosh le2an el set a2al men el ragel aw feeh takreen 7ad 3an el tany..wa laken el mogtama3 el shar2y elly etrabeena we 3adam el mosawah bean el ragel we el set dayman bayshoof en el set elly leeha mady 3ala enaha matrabtesh "o3zorrony lel 3ebara"..we lama beye7sal keda lama betsara..HAYE7SAL EAH MASALAN LAW KANET EL SET KHABET WE BA3DEEHA EL ZOOG 3EREF BA3D EL GAWAZ????????? tab3an shea2 zay keda momken yedamar el 7ayah el zawgeya be taree2a raheeba...we ba3dean el set mosh el mafrood enaa tekhegal aw tekhaf..bal bel3aks...7aga zay keda beykoon ekhtebar le mada 7ob we tasamo7 el taraf el akher we dah tab3an beyb2a shea2 mohem gedannnn lel ma3refa abl el gawaz..la2neoh law el taraf el akher mghafarsh 3ala 7aga el WA7ED MALOOSH EED FE ENOH HAYGHAYARHA..ya tara hay7sal eah ba3d el gawaz???​ 
we ashkorek marah tanya 3ala el amwdoo3 el gameel dah​ 
salam el masee7 malek el salam ela kol awlad el salam​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> ههههههههه اية يا دونا براحة عليا  انا كان قاصدى الاتنين حتى قلت الفتاة او الشاب بس مردتش اكرر كتير علشان مبقاش مملة بس انا معاكى طبعا الصراحة احسن حلاجة ومتزعلش حد و طبعا لبازم تكون من الطرفين بس المهم اكتر ان البنت هى اللى تقول ولما تحكى تجر الولد فى الكلام وتوقعه علشان تتطمن برضة وتحس ان ماضيها عادى ومش شى غلط خالص ان يبقى للواحد ماضى عبارة عن علاقات فى النور ومفيهاش شئ مشين
> حلو كده يا دونا اى خدمة بس متهددنيش تانى ههههههه ​



+ أيوه كده يا فيبى .......... ما كان من الاول ........لازم أضرب يعنى ههههههههه .. بعدين انتى مش ممله انتى سكر ...........وكده انا حبيتك أكتر :love45: ميرسى يا قمر ونورتى الموضوع بجد .........وربنا يباركك .


----------



## fullaty (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*

انت تؤمرى بس يا دونا والموضوع منور بصحبته يا عسل​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: Re: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Coptic_Princess قال:


> Besl el AAB wa el EBN wa El Roo7 el KODOS..ILAT WA7ED AMEEN​
> 
> SALAM EL MASE7 OSTAZTY EL KEBEERA DONA NABIL..AHANEEKY 3ALA EL MAWDOO3 EL RA23E RA23E FOO2 EL WASF..ENTY AREETY AFKARY LA2ENY KONT NAWYA AFTA7 EL MAWDOO3 DAH WE GEET LA2ETOH..EL RAB YEBAREK 7AYATEK DAYMAN..SO2AL MOHEM WE MAWDOO3 AHAM??? Hal ta7ky el mar2ah 3an madeeha le shreek 7ayateha wala la2wa el 3aks sa7e7??? ana fe e3teakdy enaha LAZEM te3mel 7aga zay keda we el ragel bardo...El moshkela enketeer men el regala sl shar2eya BETEFTEKHER enaha leeha Mady la2enohom metrabyeen 3ala en el "Ragel may3eboosh 7aga"..fa me3endohomsh ay moshkela law gheltom..laken lama el set beteghlat tab3an beykoon fe nazarehom en dah sekoot we enaha law 3amalet keda marah momken te3melha tany we laken mabybosesh le nafsoh..ana fe ra2yey en HOMA EL ETNEEN YESAR7O be kol 7aga we KHOSOSAN EL SET..mosh le2an el set a2al men el ragel aw feeh takreen 7ad 3an el tany..wa laken el mogtama3 el shar2y elly etrabeena we 3adam el mosawah bean el ragel we el set dayman bayshoof en el set elly leeha mady 3ala enaha matrabtesh "o3zorrony lel 3ebara"..we lama beye7sal keda lama betsara..HAYE7SAL EAH MASALAN LAW KANET EL SET KHABET WE BA3DEEHA EL ZOOG 3EREF BA3D EL GAWAZ????????? tab3an shea2 zay keda momken yedamar el 7ayah el zawgeya be taree2a raheeba...we ba3dean el set mosh el mafrood enaa tekhegal aw tekhaf..bal bel3aks...7aga zay keda beykoon ekhtebar le mada 7ob we tasamo7 el taraf el akher we dah tab3an beyb2a shea2 mohem gedannnn lel ma3refa abl el gawaz..la2neoh law el taraf el akher mghafarsh 3ala 7aga el WA7ED MALOOSH EED FE ENOH HAYGHAYARHA..ya tara hay7sal eah ba3d el gawaz???​
> we ashkorek marah tanya 3ala el amwdoo3 el gameel dah​
> salam el masee7 malek el salam ela kol awlad el salam​



+أولاً ميرسى يا كوبتك برنسيس ....بجد كلك ذوق ........واعتبرى الموضوع موضوعك وشاركينى فى النقاش زى ما تحبى واعتبرى ما حدث توارد خواطر هههههههههه........وفعلاً انتى اتكلمتى فى نقطه مهمه جداً وهى أن تربية الولد هى السبب فى انانية الشاب فى طريقة حكمه على الامور وشعوره انه مميز عن الفتاه ......... ميرسى يا كوبتك برنسيس وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .


----------



## Kiril (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*

دائما حط نفسك مكان الاخر
انا عن نفسي ليس لي مانع ان ارتبط بفتاة لها ماضي
اتباعا لمبدأ (لا تدينوا)
(من كان منكم بلا خطية)
*كان ممكن انا اكون مكانها صح؟


----------



## farawala (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*

هاى Dona
موضوعك جميل جدا وجرئ جدا 
ولكن اسمحى لى بتعليق صغير وهو ان المرأة عندما تحب فهى تحب بكل كيانها وصعب جدا ان تنسى حبها الأول حتى ولو انتهى ومن هنا فأن الرجل يدرك تماما انة سوف يرتبط بفتاة مازالت متعلقة بشخص أخر ولن يقبل بذلك 
وما الذى يجبر الرجل بأن يرتبط بفتاة لها ماضى مع وجود من ليس لديهن هذا الماضى وعلى ما أعتقد ان الصراحة فى مثل هذة المواقف سوف تضر ولن تفيد فى شئ 
ولماذا كل هذة الأفتراضات بأن كا الرجال لهم ماضى وأذا كان منهم ليس لهم ماضى فلن يقبل بمن لها ماضى
وعلى فكرة اذا عرفت المرأة الماضى الذى كان لزوجها لن تنساة لة ابدا وسوف تكون فى شك من أمرة دائما وأذا سرح بخيالة لبعض الوقت فى اى امر من امور الحياة سوف يسمع منها هذة الجملة هااااااة انت لسة بتفكر فيها 
فمن الأفضل ان يظل هذا الأمر فى طى الكتمان لمصلحة كلا الطرفين
اتمنى ان اكون قد استطعت ان اعبر عن رأئى
وشششششششششششششششكرا


----------



## بنت الراعى (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*

ههههههههههههههههه

انا هقولك يا دونا على اللى بيحصل و اللى واضح من الردود
اللى عندهم ماضى بيقولوا منصارحش و اللى فات مات 
و اللى معندهمش ماضى بيحبوا المصارحة علشان كدة كدة مش هيقعوا فى مشاكل

و بما انى منعنديش ماضى المفروض اقولك ان المخطوبين يصارحوا بعضهم

لكن بجد من رايى ان اللى فات مات و مادام الراجل اللى هرتبط بيه نسى الماضى و انا بس اللى فى باله خلاص يبقى مش عايزة اعرف ماضيه لكن لو حاول يرجع للماضى حتى بفكره و مشاعره مش هسامحه


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> انت تؤمرى بس يا دونا والموضوع منور بصحبته يا عسل​



:love45:


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*



kiro_shohdy قال:


> دائما حط نفسك مكان الاخر
> انا عن نفسي ليس لي مانع ان ارتبط بفتاة لها ماضي
> اتباعا لمبدأ (لا تدينوا)
> (من كان منكم بلا خطية)
> *كان ممكن انا اكون مكانها صح؟


+ كلام جميل يا كيرو لكن هل هتقدر تنفذه ولا هيكون صعب عليك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*



farawala قال:


> هاى Dona
> موضوعك جميل جدا وجرئ جدا
> ولكن اسمحى لى بتعليق صغير وهو ان المرأة عندما تحب فهى تحب بكل كيانها وصعب جدا ان تنسى حبها الأول حتى ولو انتهى ومن هنا فأن الرجل يدرك تماما انة سوف يرتبط بفتاة مازالت متعلقة بشخص أخر ولن يقبل بذلك
> وما الذى يجبر الرجل بأن يرتبط بفتاة لها ماضى مع وجود من ليس لديهن هذا الماضى وعلى ما أعتقد ان الصراحة فى مثل هذة المواقف سوف تضر ولن تفيد فى شئ
> ...


+ منور الموضوع يا أبو فراوله ....... ولقد أعجبنى سؤالك ( ولماذا كل هذه الافتراضات بأن كل الرجال لهم ما ضى ) .. و لكن أسمحلى ان اسألك    اين هذا الرجل الذى يخلو ماضيه من حكايات واساطير .......؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ .........أعتقد انه كائن منقرض أو انه لم يولد بعد .......... وهل تظن تجاهل كلاً منهم لماضى الاخر هو حل كافى لاطمئنانهم ..........ومن الاخر سواء حكى الرجل عن ماضيه أو لم يحكى سيظل دائماً فى دائرة البحث والتنقيب والتعقب عند اقوى جهاز مخابرات فى العالم وهو المرأه       والتى ستعرف كل شىء أجلاً أو عاجلاً .......... ميرسى يا ابو فراوله وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*



بنت الراعى قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> انا هقولك يا دونا على اللى بيحصل و اللى واضح من الردود
> اللى عندهم ماضى بيقولوا منصارحش و اللى فات مات
> ...



+ هههههههههه عندك حق يا بنت الراعى وطبعاً مش هسامحه دى عارفين معناها أيه :t32: ..........ميرسى يا قمر على التعليق وربنا يكون فى عونه بقى ههههههههههههه .


----------



## farawala (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Dona Nabil قال:


> + منور الموضوع يا أبو فراوله ....... ولقد أعجبنى سؤالك ( ولماذا كل هذه الافتراضات بأن كل الرجال لهم ما ضى ) .. و لكن أسمحلى ان اسألك    اين هذا الرجل الذى يخلو ماضيه من حكايات واساطير .......؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ .........أعتقد انه كائن منقرض أو انه لم يولد بعد .......... وهل تظن تجاهل كلاً منهم لماضى الاخر هو حل كافى لاطمئنانهم ..........ومن الاخر سواء حكى الرجل عن ماضيه أو لم يحكى سيظل دائماً فى دائرة البحث والتنقيب والتعقب عند اقوى جهاز مخابرات فى العالم وهو المرأه       والتى ستعرف كل شىء أجلاً أو عاجلاً .......... ميرسى يا ابو فراوله وربنا يبارك حياتك .



الكثير من الرجال او الشباب لهم ماضى فى خيالهم فقط ويحكو هذة الأساطير من خيالهم لأثارة غيرة البنات فقط
ولكن اسمحى لى بسؤال فالنفرض ان كل من الرجل والمرأة كان لهم ماضى وصارحو بعض بهذا الماضى فألى اين ستؤدى هذة الصراحة بالتأكيد الى نتائج غير محببة لكلا الطرفين اذن لا داعى الى هذة المصارحة وندفن هذا الماضى


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*



farawala قال:


> الكثير من الرجال او الشباب لهم ماضى فى خيالهم فقط ويحكو هذة الأساطير من خيالهم لأثارة غيرة البنات فقط
> ولكن اسمحى لى بسؤال فالنفرض ان كل من الرجل والمرأة كان لهم ماضى وصارحو بعض بهذا الماضى فألى اين ستؤدى هذة الصراحة بالتأكيد الى نتائج غير محببة لكلا الطرفين اذن لا داعى الى هذة المصارحة وندفن هذا الماضى


+أ ولاً منور الموضوع يا أبو فراوله .........ثانياً بيتهيألى ان سؤال( احكيلى على اللى عرفتهم قبلى؟) متواجد دائماً على لسان المرأه ولا يهدأ  لها بال الا لو عرفت بالاسماء والعناوين وكل التفاصيل الممله  تاريخ حياة زوجها .......وبالتالى بيحكى الزوج كل شىء بافتخار ولانه متأكد انها مضطره ان تغفر وتسامح لانه ليس بيدها شىء غير هذا :wub:......لكن السؤال الذى نطرحه فى هذا الموضوع هل الرجل يتعامل مع ماضى المرأه بنفس الرؤيه  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ والى أى مدى يمكن ان تؤثر صراحتها على نظرته لها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ........ميرسى لمرورك وربنا يباركك .


----------



## fredyyy (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*الأخت /  Dona Nabil

زمان واحد قال لي : 

*ممكن تندم على كلمة قُلتها ... لكن لن تندم على كلمة لم تقُلها*

ممكن أقول حاجة ومتزعليش 

الإصرار على ذكر الماضي ممكن يكون سبب في فك  خطوبة شباب وشبات كثيرين مما قرأوا موضوع (ماضي المرأة)

هؤلاء سيتولد عندهم شعور بأن عدم العتراف بالماضي شئ ردئ 

فيقومون بذكر الماضي كله للشريك الآخر ... فيحدث ما لا نُحب أن يحدث 

وقتها لن يفيد الأعتذار ولا الأسف ولا كلمة مكنش قصدي كدة 

إذا خرج من أفواهنا كلام ... فلن نستطيع إرجاعة مرة أخري

لكن إن لم يخرج من أفواهنا كلام فهو تحت سيطرتنا نُخرجه في الوقت المناسب

كلمة الله تقول :

[Q-BIBLE] اف 4:29  
لا تخرج كلمة رديّة من افواهكم بل كل ما كان صالحا للبنيان حسب الحاجة كي يعطي نعمة للسامعين.[/Q-BIBLE]

من الممكن ألا نُخرج الكلام الردي من أفواهنا

لكن ممكن الكلام يكون غير صالح للبنيان (والذي لا يبني ... يهدم)*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*

الاخ العزيز فريدى .......نحن نتكلم هنا عن الماضى الطبيعى الغير مشين يعنى مثلاً علاقة خطوبه أو..قصة حب بريئه لم تكمل لاى سبب .... قريب تكلم على البنت وأيضاً لم يكملوا الموضوع .......وفى الاساس ما يهمنا فى هذا الموضوع أو الفكره الاساسيه هل  يسامح الرجل ويغفر للمرأه ما تغفره هى له أم لا  ؟؟؟؟شكراً لمرورك وربنا يباركك .


----------



## العجايبي (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*

اود ان اشكرك يا Dona Nabil على الموضوع الجميل 

اما اذا كان  فى ماضى لامراة او الراجل فا دى ترجع للشخص يعنى  حاجة بتعته

اما اذا خطبت واحدة ليها ماضى فانا ماليش دوعة به الى ليا دعوة  حياتها وهى معاياااااااااااااااااا  

الانسان مش معصم  عن الخطية


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*



العجايبي قال:


> اود ان اشكرك يا Dona Nabil على الموضوع الجميل
> 
> اما اذا كان  فى ماضى لامراة او الراجل فا دى ترجع للشخص يعنى  حاجة بتعته
> 
> ...


+طبعاً ردك جميل وعادل جداً بالنسبه للمرأه ......أحييك على طريقتك فى التفكير............ميرسى يا العجايبى  وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## اني بل (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*

هي ترجع لطبيعةشخصية الطرفين رجل كان  او امرأة....فإما ان يكون الشخص في طبعه شكاك وهذا سيظل يشك في الآخر حتى في اصغر الامور بعد الزواج.. او يكون متفهما ولا مشكلة عنده في هذه النقطة (اي ما يهمه هو المستقبل وليس الماضي...) ، وقبل دخول العلاقة الجدية من اصلها يجب ان يكون الطرفين مقتنعين ببعضهم البعض سواء نقاط القوة او نقاط الضعف. وفي الآخر اهم شئ هو وجود الحب المسيحي الذي مصدره هو الرب وكلمته التي تكون المرشد في اي تصرف او كلمة في العلاقة الزوجية.​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Joyful Song قال:


> هي ترجع لطبيعةشخصية الطرفين رجل كان  او امرأة....فإما ان يكون الشخص في طبعه شكاك وهذا سيظل يشك في الآخر حتى في اصغر الامور بعد الزواج.. او يكون متفهما ولا مشكلة عنده في هذه النقطة (اي ما يهمه هو المستقبل وليس الماضي...) ، وقبل دخول العلاقة الجدية من اصلها يجب ان يكون الطرفين مقتنعين ببعضهم البعض سواء نقاط القوة او نقاط الضعف. وفي الآخر اهم شئ هو وجود الحب المسيحي الذي مصدره هو الرب وكلمته التي تكون المرشد في اي تصرف او كلمة في العلاقة الزوجية.​


+هايل .................كلام جميل جداً جداً :ura1:...........بحييك بشده على رأيك .........لان لكل مننا شخصيه ممكن انا اقبل شىء غيره يرفضه  ولا يجوز المساواه بين البشر فى هذا بسبب اختلاف الطباع     ..............اشكرك  والرب يباركك .


----------



## Kiril (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*

انا اقدر انفذ كلامي يا (Dona Nabil)
لأني اتعودت لما اقول حاجة انفذها
ثانيا ايه المشكلة لما يكون لها تجارب قبلي؟
مش حاجة كبيرة.........حتي لو غلطت برضه ايه المشكلة؟
كلنا بشر كلنا بنغلط
المهم عندي هيه ايه دلوقتي
بتحبني و لا لأ؟ رجعت لربنا تاني؟
ما انا ممكن ارتبط بواحدة مالهاش تجارب بس (مطلعة عيني) و مش مع ربنا
صح؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*



kiro_shohdy قال:


> انا اقدر انفذ كلامي يا (Dona Nabil)
> لأني اتعودت لما اقول حاجة انفذها
> ثانيا ايه المشكلة لما يكون لها تجارب قبلي؟
> مش حاجة كبيرة.........حتي لو غلطت برضه ايه المشكلة؟
> ...



+ يا ريت كل الناس بتفكر زيك يا كيرو .....وروح التسامح والتفاهم اللى بتتكلم بيها رائعه ..........ربنا يوفقك وميرسى على التعليق .


----------



## veronika (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*

ميرسي يا دونا على الموضوع لانه بجد مهم
لكن انا رايي ان لو البنت صارحت خطيبها مثلا باي حاجة في ماضيها (خطوبة او حب قديم) ما اعتقدش ان خطيبها ممكن يتقبل دة يعني و لو في شباب متسامح فقلة قليلة لان دي طبيعة مجتمعنا و دي طريقة التفكير يعني لو في شاب يعرف بنت عمره ما يفكر انه يرتبط بيها فطبيعي مش هيقبل الانسانة اللي ارتبط بيها تكون عرفت حد قبله و اكيد في شباب مش دة تقكيره بس صدقيني قليل اوي المعظم لا يقبل اي ماضي
و بالنسبة لماضي الشاب فهو بيفتخر بيه دة كمان ممكن يالف يعني علشان هو ولد وعادي انه يكون ليه علاقات فلما البنت تصارح خطيبها بحاجة بتبقى مشكلة صدقيني ظلم بقى نعمل ايه
و بجد الموضوع رائع يا دونا لربنا يباركك


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*



veronika قال:


> ميرسي يا دونا على الموضوع لانه بجد مهم
> لكن انا رايي ان لو البنت صارحت خطيبها مثلا باي حاجة في ماضيها (خطوبة او حب قديم) ما اعتقدش ان خطيبها ممكن يتقبل دة يعني و لو في شباب متسامح فقلة قليلة لان دي طبيعة مجتمعنا و دي طريقة التفكير يعني لو في شاب يعرف بنت عمره ما يفكر انه يرتبط بيها فطبيعي مش هيقبل الانسانة اللي ارتبط بيها تكون عرفت حد قبله و اكيد في شباب مش دة تقكيره بس صدقيني قليل اوي المعظم لا يقبل اي ماضي
> و بالنسبة لماضي الشاب فهو بيفتخر بيه دة كمان ممكن يالف يعني علشان هو ولد وعادي انه يكون ليه علاقات فلما البنت تصارح خطيبها بحاجة بتبقى مشكلة صدقيني ظلم بقى نعمل ايه
> و بجد الموضوع رائع يا دونا لربنا يباركك



+  ما هو ده  اللى احنا جايين نقوله ......ليه البنت بتغفر للولد كل ماضيه على الرغم من انه لا يغفر لها اى شىء حتى انها بتخاف تحكى ولو حتى اشياء بسيطه لا تدينها ....مثلاً احيا ناً البنت بتخاف تقول ان مجموعتها فى الكليه كان بها شباب فتضطر ان تقول ان المجموعه كلها كانت بنات .....وحاجات تانيه زى دى لمجرد انها لا تريد مشاكل ولان الزوج أو  الخطيب ممكن يبتدى يحاصرها باسئله واتهامات لا حصر لها وكأنها متهمه .....واعتقد ان للتربيه دور كبير فى احساس الشاب انه متاح له التصرف كما يحب وانه حر فى افعاله اياً كانت فى حين ان قواعد التربيه لا تطبق الا على البنت :hlp:......... مع ان الصحيح ان التربيه نظمت من اجل الاتنين والخطيه تحسب على فاعلها اياً كان جنسه ..........ميرسى يا فيرونيكا  على رأيك الهام وربنا يباركك يا قمرايه .


----------



## Kiril (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*

دي طريقة التربية الخطأ اللي ماشية دلوقتي
للاسف ان فيه اهالي تربي ولادها انهم مفيش مشاكل يعرفوا بنات و صلاحيات كثيرة جدا.........و و و
و اسمهم مسيحيين في الاخر
دي مش طريقة تربية للاطفال (الشباب) 
زي الولد زي البنت بالظبط
انا سمي و موتي المعايير المزدوجة


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*



kiro_shohdy قال:


> دي طريقة التربية الخطأ اللي ماشية دلوقتي
> للاسف ان فيه اهالي تربي ولادها انهم مفيش مشاكل يعرفوا بنات و صلاحيات كثيرة جدا.........و و و
> و اسمهم مسيحيين في الاخر
> دي مش طريقة تربية للاطفال (الشباب)
> ...



+ المعايير المزدوجه فى أى شىء غير مقبول ........ميرسى لمرورك يا كيرو .


----------



## Kiril (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*

"........ميرسى لمرورك يا كيرو . "
ايه مش عاوزاني اجي تاني؟
:dntknw:


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*



kiro_shohdy قال:


> "........ميرسى لمرورك يا كيرو . "
> ايه مش عاوزاني اجي تاني؟
> :dntknw:



+ ههههههههههههه لا طبعاً ده بيتك قصدى موضوعك واهلاً بيك فى أى وقت يا كيرو وانا أاقدر برضه على زعلك ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Kiril (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*

ميرسي ربنا يخليكي 
كلك ذوق


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*



kiro_shohdy قال:


> ميرسي ربنا يخليكي
> كلك ذوق


+ أ هو  أنت ههههههههه ميرسى يا كيرو وربنا معاك .:94:


----------



## G E O R G E (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*

انا شايف انى المفروض انى الطرفين يبقو واضحين مع بعض عشان لو حد عرف حاجة عن التانى بعد كدة ممكن تبقى مشكلة بس الولد الى بيتفاخر بقصصة دة حاجة وحشة تلأاقية هو عاش حياتة بالطول والعرض ولما يجى يتجوز تلأاقية بيدور على بنت معرفتش حد غيرة (كما تدين تدان)انا بفضل انى لما اتجوز اعرف ماضى خطيبتى وهى الى تسارحنى بية وطبعا دة كان ماضى لأانى هاكون انا الحاضر وهانكون لبعض يعنى الحجات الى فاتت ماضى وانتهى المهم اننا نستمر مع بعض بكل حب وصراحة لأننا نبقى روح واحدة وبعدين الى قبلناة على نفسنا لية منقبلهوش على غيرنا (من منكم بلأ خطية )


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*



G E O R G E قال:


> انا شايف انى المفروض انى الطرفين يبقو واضحين مع بعض عشان لو حد عرف حاجة عن التانى بعد كدة ممكن تبقى مشكلة بس الولد الى بيتفاخر بقصصة دة حاجة وحشة تلأاقية هو عاش حياتة بالطول والعرض ولما يجى يتجوز تلأاقية بيدور على بنت معرفتش حد غيرة (كما تدين تدان)انا بفضل انى لما اتجوز اعرف ماضى خطيبتى وهى الى تسارحنى بية وطبعا دة كان ماضى لأانى هاكون انا الحاضر وهانكون لبعض يعنى الحجات الى فاتت ماضى وانتهى المهم اننا نستمر مع بعض بكل حب وصراحة لأننا نبقى روح واحدة وبعدين الى قبلناة على نفسنا لية منقبلهوش على غيرنا (من منكم بلأ خطية )



:new5: رأى فى منتهى العقل:flowers: ........ ميرسى للتعليق الجميل يا جورج وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## Kiril (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*

صدقني مالهاش لازمة لان ساعات الواحد مبيقدرش ينسي
انا عن نفسي افضل انها تقولي من نفسها بس و حنبسط من كده بس ميهمنيش اعرف


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*



kiro_shohdy قال:


> صدقني مالهاش لازمة لان ساعات الواحد مبيقدرش ينسي
> انا عن نفسي افضل انها تقولي من نفسها بس و حنبسط من كده بس ميهمنيش اعرف



+ طول عمرى بقول عليك عاقل من يومك يا كيرو هههههههههه ....طيب بأمانه يا ريت كتير بيفكروا زيك كده وعندهم روح البساطه والتسامح فى التعامل مع الاخر .


----------



## فونتالولو (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*

سلام رب المجد 
 بجد الموضوع اكتر من رائع بس الي يفهم  انا هقولك تجربتي انا بجد حبيت قبل خطيبي بس كان الكل يقول لا مش لازم تحكي بس من الواضح اني كان لازم احكي له هو بيعد قدامي بمنتها الثقه بالنفس والافتخار ويحكي كل حاجه ليه انا بقي احس بانها خطيه ومش بحكيها انا عايزه الفت نظره اني زي ما الي انت كنت بتحبها بنت انا كمان بنت ( ولا هو حرام ليه وحلو له مع العلم اني العلاقه السابقه كانت محترمه جداااااااااا )بيقي هاخاف ليه مهي  كاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانت بيقي ليه العذاب وايه علاقته الراجل الشرقي بده ايه انا مش جرحت رجولته في حاجه مش غلط اني الواحده ترتبط بس تكون محافظه علي نفسهاااااا ديه صدقيني بتكون في بعض الاوقات خبره ودرس مستفاد ومين بيكون من غير ماضييييييي اكيد مفيش وحده مش حبت قبل كده صح ولا ايه وكمان هو مش بيبقي مصدق انه اول واحد في حيتهاااااااااااااااااا صح  ولا ايه وفي الاخير هي وجهه نظر:yaka:


----------



## فونتالولو (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*

فين الموضوع الي اناكتبته فين بقيييييييييييييييييييييييي انتو ا بتخلوني ازعل اوييييييييييييييييييييي ربنا يسمحكوا شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## فونتالولو (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*

فين الموضوع بتاعي  والرد عليه
بجد بزعل


----------



## ايرينى جورج (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*



فونتالولو قال:


> سلام رب المجد
> بجد الموضوع اكتر من رائع بس الي يفهم انا هقولك تجربتي انا بجد حبيت قبل خطيبي بس كان الكل يقول لا مش لازم تحكي بس من الواضح اني كان لازم احكي له هو بيعد قدامي بمنتها الثقه بالنفس والافتخار ويحكي كل حاجه ليه انا بقي احس بانها خطيه ومش بحكيها انا عايزه الفت نظره اني زي ما الي انت كنت بتحبها بنت انا كمان بنت ( ولا هو حرام ليه وحلو له مع العلم اني العلاقه السابقه كانت محترمه جداااااااااا )بيقي هاخاف ليه مهي كاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانت بيقي ليه العذاب وايه علاقته الراجل الشرقي بده ايه انا مش جرحت رجولته في حاجه مش غلط اني الواحده ترتبط بس تكون محافظه علي نفسهاااااا ديه صدقيني بتكون في بعض الاوقات خبره ودرس مستفاد ومين بيكون من غير ماضييييييي اكيد مفيش وحده مش حبت قبل كده صح ولا ايه وكمان هو مش بيبقي مصدق انه اول واحد في حيتهاااااااااااااااااا صح ولا ايه وفي الاخير هي وجهه نظر:yaka:


بصى يافونتا رايك حلو وجبنى شكرا وادينا ردينا


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*



فونتالولو قال:


> سلام رب المجد
> بجد الموضوع اكتر من رائع بس الي يفهم  انا هقولك تجربتي انا بجد حبيت قبل خطيبي بس كان الكل يقول لا مش لازم تحكي بس من الواضح اني كان لازم احكي له هو بيعد قدامي بمنتها الثقه بالنفس والافتخار ويحكي كل حاجه ليه انا بقي احس بانها خطيه ومش بحكيها انا عايزه الفت نظره اني زي ما الي انت كنت بتحبها بنت انا كمان بنت ( ولا هو حرام ليه وحلو له مع العلم اني العلاقه السابقه كانت محترمه جداااااااااا )بيقي هاخاف ليه مهي  كاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانت بيقي ليه العذاب وايه علاقته الراجل الشرقي بده ايه انا مش جرحت رجولته في حاجه مش غلط اني الواحده ترتبط بس تكون محافظه علي نفسهاااااا ديه صدقيني بتكون في بعض الاوقات خبره ودرس مستفاد ومين بيكون من غير ماضييييييي اكيد مفيش وحده مش حبت قبل كده صح ولا ايه وكمان هو مش بيبقي مصدق انه اول واحد في حيتهاااااااااااااااااا صح  ولا ايه وفي الاخير هي وجهه نظر:yaka:


للاسف النظره الذكوريه السائده فى المجتمع بتغفر للرجل اى ماضى حتى لو كان هناك افعال سيئه في  حين تحرم على المرأه ان تحكى اى ماضى وان كان برىء .

ميررررررررررسى يا لولو على ردك وربنا يرعاكى .


----------



## ايرينى جورج (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Dona Nabil قال:


> للاسف النظره الذكوريه السائده فى المجتمع بتغفر للرجل اى ماضى حتى لو كان هناك افعال سيئه في حين تحرم على المرأه ان تحكى اى ماضى وان كان برىء .
> 
> ميررررررررررسى يا لولو على ردك وربنا يرعاكى .


 فعلا يا دونا عارفة يالولو الرجالة فى منهم بيسامح بس لحدود والتانى مش ممكن حتى لو كنت بصيتى من خرم الباب


----------



## يوستيكا (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*

في الاول مرسي يا دونا علي الموضوع الجميل ده بس انا من راي الصراحه بين الاثنين مطلوبة لان ممكن يكون الاثنين كل واحد البنت او الولد لبس قناع البره لحد الزواج يحصل مشاكل كثبرا ولكن علي البنت ان تقبل ان تكمل حياته مع هذا الشخص بعد ان يقوله علي الماضي فهو المفروض ان تحكي لي وعليه ان يخطار في البدايه او لا يكمل احسن ما تخفي عنه ويعرف بصدفه وتكون مشكلة كبيرة فصراحه احسن شي قبل اي شي بين الاثنين انا اسفة علي التطويل وبشكرك جدا​


----------



## hokka_2020 (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*

انا من رأييى ان لازم المرأه تقول وتحكى وبكل شجاعة 
لان اى حاجة هى واكيد للصالح  بمشيئة السيد المسيح له كل المجد 
لو ارادة ربنا هى ان دول شركاء ف الحياة واسرة مسيحية صالحة  الماضى مش هيأثر ف حاجة ابدا مدام ارادة ربنا توافق ده 
وكمان اى شئ مبنى على كذب بيفشل او مش لازم كذب لان الزوج ممكن يعرف بعد الزواج وميكنش حابب حاجة زى كده ويبقى حل المشكلة صعب 
ولو قلنا بفرض ان المأة كذبت عليه ده هيفشل مية المية
زى البناء على اساسا رمل 
لازم اكيد كل مرأة تبقى واثقة ف نفسها وتتكلم بكل شجاعة وهو لو واثق فيها وف اخلاقها هيصدقها وببركة السيد المسيح وبمشيئته الموضوه مش هيبقى فيه اى عوائق 
ولالالالالازم تحطوا قدامكم ارادة ربنا  وتقولى الحاجة وانتى جواكى عارفة الاية اللى بتقول (لتكن مشيئتك يارب) وكمان (كل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون الل)
(ياريت الرد على وجهة نظرى عشان اعرف انا صح ولا غلط )​


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*



ايرينى جورج قال:


> فعلا يا دونا عارفة يالولو الرجالة فى منهم بيسامح بس لحدود والتانى مش ممكن حتى لو كنت بصيتى من خرم الباب



ايوه نادرا ما نجد رجل يستطيع ان يسامح ويغفر وجود اى ماضى للمرأه حتى لو كان برىء .


----------



## Kiril (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*

يعني ايه ماضي برئ؟


----------



## Kiril (2 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*

عمر ما كان المسيحيين اللي بجد بيفكروا بالطريقة "القديمة" دي
و للاسف اكتسبناها من اخواننا البعدا


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*



يوستيكا قال:


> في الاول مرسي يا دونا علي الموضوع الجميل ده بس انا من راي الصراحه بين الاثنين مطلوبة لان ممكن يكون الاثنين كل واحد البنت او الولد لبس قناع البره لحد الزواج يحصل مشاكل كثبرا ولكن علي البنت ان تقبل ان تكمل حياته مع هذا الشخص بعد ان يقوله علي الماضي فهو المفروض ان تحكي لي وعليه ان يخطار في البدايه او لا يكمل احسن ما تخفي عنه ويعرف بصدفه وتكون مشكلة كبيرة فصراحه احسن شي قبل اي شي بين الاثنين انا اسفة علي التطويل وبشكرك جدا​



احترم رأيك المطالب بالصراحه ولكن هل الرجل يستطيع ان ينسى ما سمعه ام انه سيظل وكأنه يعايرها ؟؟؟؟؟؟
ميرررسى يا يوستيكا نورتى الموووضوع وربنا معاكى .


----------



## Kiril (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*

يعني ايه ماضي برئ؟


----------



## سيزار (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Dona Nabil قال:


> :bomb: دائماً الرجال يطالبونا بالاصغاء وهم يقصون على مسامعنا فصولاً من حكايات ألف ليله وليله التى عاشوها قبل ان يلتقوا بنا .... ونجدهم يسردون القصص بكل جرأه وصراحه ودون أخفاء لاى تفاصيل كبيره أو صغيره ...واذا جاء دورنا وجلسنا على كرسى الاعتراف تلعثمنا وارتبكنا وخفنا من زلة لسان تتسرب من خلالها حكاية حب من ماضينا حتى وان كانت مثالاً للنقاء .........والسؤال هو هل تجرؤ المرأه فى مجتمعاتنا الشرقيه :blush2: على مكاشفة زوجها بماضيها ؟؟؟؟؟هل تستطيع ان تحكى وتكون صريحه من باب أنه لا يصح ان تدارى شيئاً على شريك حياتها ؟؟؟؟؟  أم يجب عليها دائماً ان تقدم نفسها كصوره للمرأه النمو ذجيه .....المرأه الدميه المغلفه بورق هدايا لامع ليكون الزوج فخور بنفسه وراضى عن أختياره ..والسؤال الاهم .......هل يتسامح الزوج مع ماضى زوجته على اعتبار انه هو الاخر له ماضى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟وهل يتفهم أن ماضيها ولا أقصد ابداً بكلمة ماضى شىء مشين هل يتفهم انه كان مجرد ماضى واصبح فى طى الزمان ولا يعيش فيها ام سيظل دائماً يتهمها بما فعلته وأنها ما زالت تفكر فى الماضى؟؟؟؟؟؟وماذا يعنى أنها أحبت رجلاً قبله؟؟ألم يحب هو عشرات النساء من قبلها ؟؟؟؟ أهو قدر المرأه أن تحمل ماضيها عاراً ثقيلاً على كتفيها...... أقدرها أن يلاحقها كغول قد يستيقظ فى أية لحظه ليدمر حياتها ؟؟؟؟؟:smil13:



**********************************************

تعرفى يا دونا .......... الموضوع دا مش صعب وبس بل حساس جدا ممكن يعمى الراجل حقيقى 

ولعلمك دا بيبقى سبب صعب واكتر منه ان لما الراجل يصر على معرفه ماضى البنت الى معاه .. ممكن نتقبله او لا دا حسب الماضى ... ولكن المشكله التى تعويق الراجل وهى اصعب الطرق .. ان تحكى له عن ماضى صعب عندها وهى تطلب انى انساه معاها زى ما هى نسيته صعب جدا

على فكره دا سبب مزعلنى جدا لانه كان سبب فى فراق ... وسبب فى ان ازاى الواحد يثق فى الى قدامه .. شىء صعب ..
انا عارف انه تفكير متخلف وراجعى بس احسن حاجه وحتى لو الواحد ضغط على البنت تسكت وما تحكيشى وتلم الدور بجد احسن ..

وشكرا يا دونا .. وحياتك فين الطبيب بتاع المنتدى ..


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*



hokka_2020 قال:


> انا من رأييى ان لازم المرأه تقول وتحكى وبكل شجاعة
> لان اى حاجة هى واكيد للصالح  بمشيئة السيد المسيح له كل المجد
> لو ارادة ربنا هى ان دول شركاء ف الحياة واسرة مسيحية صالحة  الماضى مش هيأثر ف حاجة ابدا مدام ارادة ربنا توافق ده
> وكمان اى شئ مبنى على كذب بيفشل او مش لازم كذب لان الزوج ممكن يعرف بعد الزواج وميكنش حابب حاجة زى كده ويبقى حل المشكلة صعب
> ...


وجهة نظر تحترم يا هوكااا لكن الخطأ مش فى ان المرأه تحكى بصراحه لكن المشكله فى الرجل والشرقى على الخصوص الذى عاش حياته كلها يبحث عن امرأه لم ترد التحيه على اى رجل لكى يطمئن قلبه ........هذه اهم شروط الرجل فى المرأه التى يريد ان يقترن بها 
عموما رأيك جميل ويحترم وحقيقى نورتى الموضوع يا سكرررره .


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*



kiro_shohdy قال:


> يعني ايه ماضي برئ؟



المقصود بالماضى البرىء يا كيروو اذا كانت البنت مثلا اتخطبت او ارتبطت بحب برىء و كانت تنوى الخطوبه ولاى سبب لم تكمل القصه ........ها وصلت الفكره ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*



سيزار قال:


> **********************************************
> 
> تعرفى يا دونا .......... الموضوع دا مش صعب وبس بل حساس جدا ممكن يعمى الراجل حقيقى
> 
> ...



انت كده جبت من الاخر يا باشمهندس فعلا  صعب جداً على الرجل الشرقى  ان ينسى اى كلام صرحت به المر أه حتى لو كان قصدها البدء ببدايه صريحه حتى و لو كان هذا بدافع حبها له .. 
ولكن ماذا تفعل المرأه لو أصر الرجل ان يعرف كل شىء عنها منذ ان ولدت وحتى معرفتها به 
وأعتقد ان هذا النو ع موجود وبوفره فى مجتماعتنا الشرقيه .
ميررررررسى لتعليقك والطبيب فى الطريق :smile02


----------



## سيزار (17 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Dona Nabil قال:


> انت كده جبت من الاخر يا باشمهندس فعلا  صعب جداً على الرجل الشرقى  ان ينسى اى كلام صرحت به المر أه حتى لو كان قصدها البدء ببدايه صريحه حتى و لو كان هذا بدافع حبها له ..
> ولكن ماذا تفعل المرأه لو أصر الرجل ان يعرف كل شىء عنها منذ ان ولدت وحتى معرفتها به
> وأعتقد ان هذا النو ع موجود وبوفره فى مجتماعتنا الشرقيه .
> ميررررررسى لتعليقك والطبيب فى الطريق :smile02



**************************

العفو ياستى انا الى بشكرك على رجاحه عقلك وانتقاء مواضيعك
*********************************************

رد على سؤالك

ولكن ماذا تفعل المرأه لو أصر الرجل ان يعرف كل شىء عنها منذ ان ولدت وحتى معرفتها به؟؟؟؟


يبقى راجل جاهل ...

واحسن له ان لا يقع فى مثل هذا الفخ .. المطلوب من ان الفتاه تحكى فهى تحكى ممكن بس شىء يتقبله عقل الراجل .. علاوه على انها الزم ان تكون مخلصه له وامينه معه ما قولناش حاجه 
بس هى الزم ان تكون امينه على نفسها اولا وجسدها ثانيا اى يكون ما ضيها مقبول نفسيا وان الحكايه مش اكتر من انها فكرت تحب ودا طبعا من حقها .. ولكن لا يتعدى الخطوط الحمراء قصدى الامانه الغاليه وهى ( حبها لنفسها وليس حبها لجسادها ).

امممممممممم ما عتقدش فى القرن الى احنا فيه دا وعصر التكنولوجيا ان الراجل يطلب ويصر ان يعرف ماضى الانسانه الى معاه .. واذا اصر تلتزم الفتاه بصمت وتسكت وتلم الدور وتنهى وتكلم معاه بأمانه ان الماضى دا شىء يخصنى .. وانه لو بيحبها هيكمل معاها بس بشرط ان ماضيها يكون مقبول فى الوقت .. بمعنى انها ما تعيشى قصه حب اكتر مثلا من سنه الى 10 سنين مثلا .. وتطلب ان الماضى ب النسبلها اتنسى .. صعب جدا . واكيد الراجل دا يعنى هيعمل ايه مطلوب منه يعالج ويداوى وينسى ؟؟؟ هى دى اصعب مشكله..

ف من الاول اذا كان ماضى الفتاه مقبول ممكن تقوليه واذا كان غير مقبول .. يبقى اسكتى ونصيب الراجل دا كدا وهو شرب  وخلاص ..

العلاج

كل بنت تنتبه لنفسها وتحافظ على نفسها وانها وزنه فى عين نفسها وانها ملك للراجل الى ربنا اخترهولها.. فتكون امينه مع نفسها الى النهايه .. حتى لا تكون فى موقف يتطلب منها ان تكشف عن امانتها ..
وشكرا على الموضوع الرائع دا


----------



## رائديوس (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*

اشكركم علي اخيار الموضوع ده .انا مع الرأي الي بيقول ان البنت متحكيش اي شيء سيء او مشين في ماضيها لجوزها او خطيبها .
لاني انا كرجل بشوف مراتي  دي  ملكيه خاصه .لكن اعرف ان كان عندها ماضي وتتش ومعرفش ايه ده الكلام ده  غير مقبول بالنسبه ليا اطلاقااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## joo_jesus (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*

_سلام ونعمعة علي كل من اتباع المسيح 
       موضوع جميل احب اتكلم فية  من ناحية ماضي المراة لازم من الاعتراف بة لان الماضي لا يموت لا مستقبل بدون ماضي ويجب علي الزوجة الاعتراف لزوجها وهو كمان لان الماضي  سوف ياتي  اذا الانسان رضيا او لم يرضياذا جاء بعد الاعتراف بماضيها يكون كالابخار يتبخر ولا احد يراة  اما اذا جاء كالدخان تراة الناس من بعيد ويخنق في الصدور تكون الكارثة 
       اي انسان عاقل لا يصدق بان زوجتة ليس لها ماضياكيد ليها ويجب علية تقبل ماضيها واحترامه كل الاحترام وعدم المساس باي شيء يفقدها كرامتها واكيد الحياة المبنية علي الصراحة حياة سعيدة ناجحة  لان ما بنيا علي باطل فهو باطل  اما اذا في حالت بان الرجل يزمئق من ماضي زوجتة فانا اشبهة بانة انسان اناني لا يحب غير نفسة اما الانسان الذي فية روح الله يقول فقط 
                     الاشياء العتيقة قد مضة وهذا الكل قد صار جديدا
                 وشكرا ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 
                                  مع تحياتي اخوكو في المسيح جووووووووووووووووو_


----------



## joo_jesus (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*

_[/FONT]_احب اضيف كلمة ثانية 
                الماضي وحش مفترس الم تواجهة يطعنك منالخلف ويفترسك فعليك ومواجهة ماضيك


----------



## سيزار (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*



joo_jesus قال:


> _[/FONT]_احب اضيف كلمة ثانية
> الماضي وحش مفترس الم تواجهة يطعنك منالخلف ويفترسك فعليك ومواجهة ماضيك




-----------------------------

ياريت يا عم جووووووووو تترجم الكلمتين دوووووووووول بجد .. ليه الماضى وحش مفترس :close_tem


----------



## joon99 (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*

مساء  الخير اولا  بما انى  كتبت الرد   بعد العصر المهم انا   ضيف جديد عليكم اول يوم ليا النهاردة فى  منتديات   كنسيتكم وبالطبع انا  معجب  كتير  بالمنتديات المسيحية اللى بحث فيها  بالامان  ولا اطيل عليكم ولا اخرج عن الموضع  

  اود فى البداية    اخاطبك  اختى دونا  على موضعك الجميل الجاد اللى بيدل  على زكاءك الشديد اللى خلاكى تفكرى  بهذا التفكير ولكن ماعلى انا  غير ان القى رائى اليكى بكل وضوح  وانا رجل من وسط  ملايين الرجال لا اعلم ارئهم ولكن   بالفعل ماضى المراءة  مشكلة  كبيرة جدا  تؤدى  بعد الزواج فى بعض الحالات الى الطلاق تخيلى  اذا  الموضع  مهم للغاية ولا بد   طرحو   باكثر لكن  نستوعبو  جميعا ونستفيد منو  جيدا  وانا رائى  الشخصى  هو  ان ماضى المراءة  فعلا  نقطة انطلاقة تبدا فى فترة الخطوبة ولكن  تختلف من رجل الى اخر وانا من معلوماتى الرجل الشرقى  لا يصح معة  غير  الكتمان عن الماضى   ولكن انا رائى عمس ذللك خالص انا عندما اخطب    اتمنى  فى البداية المصارحة الجادة   لانها اذا   صارحتنى وقالت عن ماضيها  اكيد  بتكون  بنت  صادقة وتتعقل معنى  العلاقة الزوجية الحقيقة  ولكن من الصعب   اى بنت فهم هذا بسهولة واتمنى  الصراحة الدائمة  ولا انسى  ذكر جملة للانبا موسى اسقف الشباب     عن موضع بخصوص الصراحة  قال  فيها ان  الصراحة بين الخطيبين صراحة حتى  الموت  تثمر حب  حتى الموت   ونشكرك   اختى دونا على موضعك الجميل واتمنى    موضعات   جميلة  مثل هذا


----------



## اميره الحياه (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*

سلام  المسيح معكم اجمعين    يوجد   عندي مشكله  ارجو المساعده منكم       انا  متزوجه  ويوجد لنا مرشد روجي   انا تصرفت تصرف غلط    انا تكلمت معو وهو  مشغول      ولان لا يوريد ان يسمعني اني محتاجه له   وماذا افعل هل اكلمه مره اخرى  ارجو الرد علي شكرا لكم


----------



## سيزار (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*



اميره الحياه قال:


> سلام  المسيح معكم اجمعين    يوجد   عندي مشكله  ارجو المساعده منكم       انا  متزوجه  ويوجد لنا مرشد روجي   انا تصرفت تصرف غلط    انا تكلمت معو وهو  مشغول      ولان لا يوريد ان يسمعني اني محتاجه له   وماذا افعل هل اكلمه مره اخرى  ارجو الرد علي شكرا لكم



***************************
عزيزتى اهلا بيكى ونورتى المنتدى ..

اولا نشكر ربنا على ان هناك من يسمعنا ويرشدنا فى هذه الايام الصعبه .. ومشكلتك ان شاء الله بسيطه

طبعا هتنتظرى وقت يكون فيه المرشد الروحى دا فاضى او لم يملك فى يده شىء او مشاغل ثم قومى بمكالمته فورا .. او حاولى تحددى معاه معاد يكون هو فاضى فيه واشرحيله سبب انك كلمتيه فجأه وانك كنتى محتاجه ضرورى واعتقد سيتقبل كلامك بصدر رحب ويسمع مره اخرى وتحلى ب الصبر وان شاء الله طمنينا عليكى وخير ان شاء الله ..


----------



## bnt elra3y (28 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*بصى يادونا اولا موضوعك شيق جدا ويشد 
ثانيا : انا كنت عاوزة اسال سؤال ... دلوقتى واحدة حصل معاها ان واحد اعجب بواحدة واتقدم لها وبدا يحكيلها عن حياته قبل كده وهى كانت مترددة تحكى عشان بردو المجتمع الرقى بتاعنا ولما حكت له الموضوع اتفشكل ....... تفتكرى لو ارتبطت بحد تانى تحكيله ولا ايه ؟؟؟*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*



سيزار قال:


> **************************
> 
> العفو ياستى انا الى بشكرك على رجاحه عقلك وانتقاء مواضيعك
> *********************************************
> ...


بمعنى انها ما تعيشى قصه حب اكتر مثلا من سنه الى 10 سنين مثلا .. وتطلب ان الماضى ب النسبلها اتنسى .
شفت بقى يا عزيزى ما زلنا نقيس الماضى وافعاله بالمده الزمنيه.. ألست توافقنى ان هناك من تعيش قصة حب بريئه لمدة 10 سنوات ولكنها لاتكلل  بالنجاح لاى سبب وذلك دون أن تخطىء البنت فى حق نفسها وان هناك من ترتبط بقصة حب لعدة ايام ترتكب فيها أخطاء لا تغتفر فى حق نفسها وفى حق زوجها المستقبلى ........ميرررسى يا باشمهندس وانا فعلا سعيده بالمناقشه معك ..نورت الموضوع وربنا يباركك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*



رائديوس قال:


> اشكركم علي اختيار الموضوع ده .انا مع الرأي الي بيقول ان البنت متحكيش اي شيء سيء او مشين في ماضيها لجوزها او خطيبها .
> لاني انا كرجل بشوف مراتي  دي  ملكيه خاصه .لكن اعرف ان كان عندها ماضي وتتش ومعرفش ايه ده الكلام ده  غير مقبول بالنسبه ليا اطلاقااااااااااااااااااااااا



فعلا يا رائد بيبقى صعب على الرجل الشرقى انه يتقبل وجود اى ماضى فى حياة زوجته مهما كان برىء ...تلك هى المشكله :smil8:
ميرررررسى يا رائد على مرورك الجميل وربنا يبارك حياتك.


----------



## bnt elra3y (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*يادونااااااااااااااااا 
انتى مش رديتى على سؤالىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى*​:smil13::cry2:


----------



## i'm christian (13 مايو 2008)

*جميل اوى انك تطرحي الموضوع ده مع الاسف مالحقش اقرا كل الردود 
بس انا لي تعليق على الفكره دى 
انا شخصيا بفضل ان الماضى ملك للست وحدها وبيشاركنى الرأي انبا بولا
كشخص مختص فى الامور اللى من النوع ده
بس المشكله ان الراجل بيحب دايما يبقى اول واحد
اول واحد تقوله كلمه كويسه اول واحد تخرج معاه اول واحد تشكيله او تحكيله ......... الخ
بس ده ما يمنعش انى اعرف رجاله كتير اتجوزوا من بنات على الرغم من انهم كانوا عارفين
من قبل الجواز انهم ليهم ماضى وكان ليهم علاقات قبل الجواز
انا شايفه ان دى ازمه فكر الراجل اللى مش بيفكر كويس ومش واثق فى نفسه
هو اللى بيخاف ان زوجته ماتحبهوش اكتر من اللى كان قبله
انا شايفه ان الاتنين لو ربنا وسطهم هايكونو اسعد ناس فى الدنيا
والراجل لو عاوز يتجوز وبيدور على بنت لربنا مش هايهمه كانت ايه المهم هي ايه
لانه كلنا بنتغير بتغير مراحل حياتنا
معلش طولت عليكم بس الموضوع شدنى
ربنا يبارك حياتكم وحياتك يا دونا​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*



joo_jesus قال:


> _سلام ونعمعة علي كل من اتباع المسيح
> موضوع جميل احب اتكلم فية  من ناحية ماضي المراة لازم من الاعتراف بة لان الماضي لا يموت لا مستقبل بدون ماضي ويجب علي الزوجة الاعتراف لزوجها وهو كمان لان الماضي  سوف ياتي  اذا الانسان رضيا او لم يرضياذا جاء بعد الاعتراف بماضيها يكون كالابخار يتبخر ولا احد يراة  اما اذا جاء كالدخان تراة الناس من بعيد ويخنق في الصدور تكون الكارثة
> اي انسان عاقل لا يصدق بان زوجتة ليس لها ماضياكيد ليها ويجب علية تقبل ماضيها واحترامه كل الاحترام وعدم المساس باي شيء يفقدها كرامتها واكيد الحياة المبنية علي الصراحة حياة سعيدة ناجحة  لان ما بنيا علي باطل فهو باطل  اما اذا في حالت بان الرجل يزمئق من ماضي زوجتة فانا اشبهة بانة انسان اناني لا يحب غير نفسة اما الانسان الذي فية روح الله يقول فقط
> الاشياء العتيقة قد مضة وهذا الكل قد صار جديدا
> ...



أنا معاك يا جو فى رأيك وأن الحياه ما بين الزوجين يجب ان تبنى على الصراحه لان الماضى يمكن ان يحضر  بينهم فى اى وقت ولكن السؤال المهم الذى نطرحه هنا مدى تقبل الرجل الشرقى لاى ماضى  وان كان بر ىء لزوجته حتى وان استمع لها ولم يعلق بشىء ألست معى انه مع اول مشكله قد يمروا بها نجده يطرح كل ما عنده من معلومات قد اختزنها ويقرر فجأه ان يحاسبها ويعاتبها ويلومها ويعقد لها المحكمه وكان ماضيها قد تم بالامس .
أليس هذا هو الرجل الشررررررررقى فى طريقة تفكيره  وتكوينه النفسى المعروف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
أشكرك يا جو على مرورك الجميل وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*



joo_jesus قال:


> _[/FONT]_احب اضيف كلمة ثانية
> الماضي وحش مفترس الم تواجهة يطعنك منالخلف ويفترسك فعليك ومواجهة ماضيك




مقوله صحيحه يا جووو ولكنها قد تصبح معركه نهايتها حزينه عندما تكون  للمواجهه الصريحه نتائج غيرمحسووووبه .. أشكرك على المشاركه و فى انتظار استكمال الحوار .. ربنا يباركك.


----------



## elool (29 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*

سلام ونعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح  تكون معكم جميعا
موضوع مهم جدا للطرفين يا دونا ومرسى على تناولة 
بس انا  عندى وجهة نظر مختلفة شوية عن جميع الاراء واسمحلو اطرحها عليكم
مفيش شاب او شابة بدون ماضى وكلمة ماضى معنها ابسط شى او اصعب حاجة وكل انسان وحياتة بس المهم لما الانسان يقابل الانسانة اللى يحبها اكيد بتكون كفيلة تنسية كل الماضى والعكس صحيح 
طبعا الصراحة مطلو بة من الطرفين بس بلاش الدخول فى التفاصيل كتير 
والاهم ان يكون كل طرف مقتنع ان الطرف الاخر ساب كل الماضى دة واختارة هو 
مش الماضى  ومفيش انسان على وجة الارض كامل بمعنى بلا ماضى شاب او شابة
بس ارجع واسألك سؤال ياريت الكل يرد علية كمان
 الى اى مدى ممكن يكون فية نسيان للماضى من الطرف الاخر ؟؟؟؟؟
ويارب الكل يكون استفاد من موضوعك يا Dona


----------



## i'm christian (29 مايو 2008)

*رد: رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*



elool قال:


> سلام ونعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح  تكون معكم جميعا
> موضوع مهم جدا للطرفين يا دونا ومرسى على تناولة
> بس انا  عندى وجهة نظر مختلفة شوية عن جميع الاراء واسمحلو اطرحها عليكم
> مفيش شاب او شابة بدون ماضى وكلمة ماضى معنها ابسط شى او اصعب حاجة وكل انسان وحياتة بس المهم لما الانسان يقابل الانسانة اللى يحبها اكيد بتكون كفيلة تنسية كل الماضى والعكس صحيح
> ...




*شوف elool
انا رأيي الشخصي فى السؤال اللى انت طرحته ده
انه بيبقى على حسب الماضى والشخص ؟؟؟

فيه حالات كتييييييير جدا اللى الماضى بتاعها مثلا
كان عباره عن قصه حب بسيطه اخدتلها يومين وعدت 
بيبقى نسبه النسيان فيه عاليه جدا جدا جدا

الحكايه كلها اختلافات وفروق فرديه
لانه زى مافيه ماضى بينتهى 
فيه ماضى بيعيش جوه صاحبه لفترات طويله
وجايز بيعيش جواه طول العمر

وفيه حاجه كمان مش لازم نتجاهلها 
هى الانسانه اللى ارتبط - ارتبطت -
بيها دلوقت اقصد الحاضر والمستقبل هى ممكن بذكاء وبساطه جدا
تملى عليه حياته وتنسيه اسمه مش بس الماضى ههههههههههه

او ممكن بسببها هى يفتكر الماضى 
ويقول لنفسه جايز حياتى كانت هاتبقى احسن
لو كملت فى الماضى
اتمنى تكون فكرتى وصلت


اخر حاجه احب اقولها ان فيه حاجه بيسموها 
"استنزاف المشاعر "
المشاعر طاقه كبيره جدا بس بيحصلها استنزاف مع تكرار القصص
لدرجه بتوصل الانسان فى بعض الاحوال انه مش بيلاقى
حاجه يديها للشريك التانى 
تقدروا تقولوا مش عارف يحبه جايز مقتنع بيه 
بس مش عارف يظهرله مشاعره زى ما تقولوا كدا استكفى
على فكره ده مش كلامى بس الفكره دى انا اتناقشت فيها مع متخصصين كتير
وده كان رأيهم

سورى انى طولت عليكم بس بجد
الموضوع رائع ربنا يبارك فيكي يادونا
وفى كل اللى شاركوا فى الموضوع
تقبلوا مرورى   :36_3_11:​*


----------



## وليم تل (29 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*

من منا بلا ماضى فلا حاضر لة
والمهم ان الماضى ذكريات خاصة بالانسان وبينة وبين ربة
وسواء كانت خلالها تتشارك افراح او احزان او كبوات خاطئة فعلينا ان نضعها فى صندوق الذكريات
ونغلق عليها ولا نحاول نبشها ان كنا ننظر لمستقبل افضل سعيد ونبشها هو لعبة من الشيطان
هذة كانت مقدمتى عن الماضى لاى انسان 
وبالنسبة لموضوعنا اذا تقابل رجل وامرأة لتكوين  شركة زوجية بينهما فلهم حاضرهم فقط
اما الماضى ليس لنا حق فية الا اذا كانت المرأة قد أخطأت خطئا جسيما او فقدت عذريتها لسبب ما
فهنا الصراحة واجبة والا كان الزواج باطلا وهذا ليس تعنت رجولى وانما خلقها الرب هكذا بكر عفيفة
اما غير ذلك فهو خاص بكل منهما خاصة ونحن بشر خطاؤن اما اذا وجدت الرجل يتباهى بنزواتة وهفواتة
فهذا شخص مريض بتركيبة معقدة مع مزيج من الوقاحة وعليها اما ان تغيرة او تتركة 
واذا صمم معرفة ماضيها فهو ايضا مريضا بالشك ومهزوز الشخصية ولا يؤتمن مستقبلا مع اقل ريح اذا عرف
ماضيها وسامح فية ولكنها ستكون وصمة على جبينها يزلها بها طول العمر دة لو استمر معها اصلا
والحل الوحيد الا تحاول تكملة هذة الزيجة معة لان عواقبها غير مضمونة
وليس معنى ذلك ان يبدأوا حياتهم بالغش بالقطع لا ولكن كما قلت سابقا الماضى هو لى وحدى
اما الحاضر والمستقبل فهو لنا نحن الاثنين بعد اتحاد جسدينا بالشركة المقدسة هنا فقط لابد من الصراحة فى كل شىء فى حياتنا الحاضرة والمستقبلة وغير ذلك فهو من الشيطان
وشكرا دونا نبيل
على الموضوع الجميل والهام
ودمتى بود​


----------



## elool (29 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*

_*i'm christian  مرسى جداا على اهتمامك بالرد
كلامك مقنع بس فية حاجة انت قولتها 
فية ماضى يتنسى وماضى بيعيش طول العمر 
ممكن يكون محتاج علاج من الطرفين طبعا فهمنى
وفعلا ممكن تنسية الدنيا كلها 
وممكن العكس بس دة يرجع لاختيار الشريك الصحيح 
بس الندم مش هو دة اللى هيرجع الماضى
لكن بخصوص الاستنزاف فى المشاعر انا معاك فية 
 بس الحب ممكن يكون نبع من المشاعر  
ومرسى كمان مرة لاهتمامك 
ربنا موجـــــــــــــــود*_


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*



سيزار قال:


> -----------------------------
> 
> ياريت يا عم جووووووووو تترجم الكلمتين دوووووووووول بجد .. ليه الماضى وحش مفترس :close_tem



أعتقد يا باشمهندس هو يقصد ان الماضى حى لايموت حتى وان ظل خامد فقد يظهر فى اى وقت وعلى غفله من الشخص فيجب اخذ الحذر منه ..نورت بمرورك الدائم وربنا ياركك.


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*



joon99 قال:


> مساء  الخير اولا  بما انى  كتبت الرد   بعد العصر المهم انا   ضيف جديد عليكم اول يوم ليا النهاردة فى  منتديات   كنسيتكم وبالطبع انا  معجب  كتير  بالمنتديات المسيحية اللى بحث فيها  بالامان  ولا اطيل عليكم ولا اخرج عن الموضع
> 
> اود فى البداية    اخاطبك  اختى دونا  على موضعك الجميل الجاد اللى بيدل  على زكاءك الشديد اللى خلاكى تفكرى  بهذا التفكير ولكن ماعلى انا  غير ان القى رائى اليكى بكل وضوح  وانا رجل من وسط  ملايين الرجال لا اعلم ارئهم ولكن   بالفعل ماضى المراءة  مشكلة  كبيرة جدا  تؤدى  بعد الزواج فى بعض الحالات الى الطلاق تخيلى  اذا  الموضع  مهم للغاية ولا بد   طرحو   باكثر لكن  نستوعبو  جميعا ونستفيد منو  جيدا  وانا رائى  الشخصى  هو  ان ماضى المراءة  فعلا  نقطة انطلاقة تبدا فى فترة الخطوبة ولكن  تختلف من رجل الى اخر وانا من معلوماتى الرجل الشرقى  لا يصح معة  غير  الكتمان عن الماضى   ولكن انا رائى عمس ذللك خالص انا عندما اخطب    اتمنى  فى البداية المصارحة الجادة   لانها اذا   صارحتنى وقالت عن ماضيها  اكيد  بتكون  بنت  صادقة وتتعقل معنى  العلاقة الزوجية الحقيقة  ولكن من الصعب   اى بنت فهم هذا بسهولة واتمنى  الصراحة الدائمة  ولا انسى  ذكر جملة للانبا موسى اسقف الشباب     عن موضع بخصوص الصراحة  قال  فيها ان  الصراحة بين الخطيبين صراحة حتى  الموت  تثمر حب  حتى الموت   ونشكرك   اختى دونا على موضعك الجميل واتمنى    موضعات   جميلة  مثل هذا   [FONT="Arial
> [[COLOR="Teal"]* مساء النور يا جوون واحنا بنرحب بوووجودك معانا وسعداء بانضمامك لاسرتنا الجميله  وأشكرك على مجاملتك الرقيقه لشخصى ..وبالنسبه لرأيك ومطالبتك بووجود الصراحه من أول الطريق هو طبعاً رأى يحترم جداااا ولكنننننننننننن انت كرجل شرقى هل لاترى معى انه من الممكن أن يأتى يوم ويغنص عليك حياتك ما سمعته من خطيبتك او زوجتك أياً  كان ولو حتى شىء بسيط .
> انتظر اجابتك الصريحه وأشكرك على مرورك الجمييييييل *[/COLOR].


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*

والسؤال هو هل تجرؤ المرأه فى مجتمعاتنا الشرقيه :blush2: على مكاشفة زوجها بماضيها ؟؟؟؟؟
الاجابة تتوقف على عقلية الزوج .

هل تستطيع ان تحكى وتكون صريحه من باب أنه لا يصح ان تدارى شيئاً على شريك حياتها ؟؟؟؟؟
الصدق والصراحة ليست مهمة فقط بل ضرورية لبناء شركة زوجية سعيدة
الاجابة نعم ويجب ان تفعل ذلك

 أم يجب عليها دائماً ان تقدم نفسها كصوره للمرأه النموذجيه .....المرأه الدميه المغلفه بورق هدايا لامع ليكون الزوج فخور بنفسه وراضى عن أختياره ؟
هكذا تكون امرأة مخادعة واذا حدث وعرف الزوج انها تخفى عنه ان لها ماضى هنا ستحدث المشاكل ..
الاجابة لا

..والسؤال الاهم .......هل يتسامح الزوج مع ماضى زوجته على اعتبار انه هو الاخر له ماضى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الذى يهم الزوج هو "ما سيكون" وليس "ما كان" , اذا احبت هذة المرأة زوجها واخلصت له, فهذا كل ما يحتاجه الزوج ولا يهم اذا كان فى يوم من الايام كانت لها علاقة مع شخص آخر, المهم انها نسته وتحب زوجها ومخلصه له. 
اذن الاجابة نعم يسامحها وليس على اعتبار ان له ماضى بل على اعتبار انه يحبها ويقدر انها اختارته وانها تحبه ومخلصة له.


وهل يتفهم أن ماضيها ولا أقصد ابداً بكلمة ماضى شىء مشين هل يتفهم انه كان مجرد ماضى واصبح فى طى الزمان ولا يعيش فيها ام سيظل دائماً يتهمها بما فعلته وأنها ما زالت تفكر فى الماضى؟؟؟؟؟؟
الاجابة تتوقف على المعادلة التالية 
عند وجود ( الصدق + الحب + عقلية متفتحة من الرجل ) = هنا سيكون ماضى المرأة فى طى النسيان
اذن الاجابة بنعم اذا كانت صادقة معه من البداية و تحبه و عقلية الزوج متفتحه ويتفهم انها فى الحاضر وفى المستقبل قلبها له وهذا هو المهم


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*



اميره الحياه قال:


> سلام  المسيح معكم اجمعين    يوجد   عندي مشكله  ارجو المساعده منكم       انا  متزوجه  ويوجد لنا مرشد روجي   انا تصرفت تصرف غلط    انا تكلمت معو وهو  مشغول      ولان لا يوريد ان يسمعني اني محتاجه له   وماذا افعل هل اكلمه مره اخرى  ارجو الرد علي شكرا لكم



*أولا أعتذر عن التاخير فى الرد وذلك لانى لم  أرى مشاركتك الا الان  .. ويمكن أنا محتاجه منك توضيح لبعض النقاط مثلاً هل لجأتى لاب أعترافك ؟؟؟
 ثانياً هل تصرفك الخطأ الذى ذكرتيه ما زلتى تتصر فيه أم انك ندمتى وما عدتى تفعليه مره اخرى ؟؟
على العموم عندى رد بسيط لكى لن يختلف عليه أى حد هو ان الهنا اله طيب حنون يغفر لنا دائماً زلاتنا وهفواتنا بمجرد ان نندم ونعود لنطلب منه ان  يسامحنا ويغفر لنا .
+ المهم الا تعودى لمثل هذه الافعال او تستلمى لها فحن فى النهايه بشر قد نخطىء ولكن يجب ان ننتصر فى الاخر على خطايانا ولكن لو استندنا على طبيعتنا البشريه الضعيفه لن ننجح أبداً يجب ان نصلى ونطلب العون من الهنا لكى يسندنا ويحمينا من ضعفاتنا .
أنتظر ردك وأذا احتاجتى  للنقاش معى فى اى مووضوع انا تحت امرك ولكى محبتى وصلاتى لكى ليتمجد الهنا فى حياتك وتسيرى مع المنتصرين على تجاربهم بنعمة رب المجد الهنا ..أمين .*


----------



## moramahfouz (15 يونيو 2008)

الموضوع رائع جدا جدا ربنا يعوضك
انا رايى ان كل واحد من الطرفين يصارح التانى بالحاجات اللى تفيده فى دراسه شخصيته وفهم عقليته من الماضى 
لو فى حاجه مش هتفيد ولكن ممكن تضر والشطان طبعا هيستغلها تتقال لاب الاعتراف كخطيه وصحبها يتوب وبس
وده مش ضد الصراحه بين الطرفين ولكن كلنا بشر ومعرضين للغلط او السهو والباب اللى يجيلك منه الريح

         مورا


----------



## سيزار (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*



extreemfxtrader قال:


> والسؤال هو هل تجرؤ المرأه فى مجتمعاتنا الشرقيه :blush2: على مكاشفة زوجها بماضيها ؟؟؟؟؟
> الاجابة تتوقف على عقلية الزوج .
> 
> هل تستطيع ان تحكى وتكون صريحه من باب أنه لا يصح ان تدارى شيئاً على شريك حياتها ؟؟؟؟؟
> ...



*********************

انت دائما رائع فى مشاركاتك بصراحه عقلك كبير ميرسى للمشاركه


----------



## i'm christian (16 يونيو 2008)

*الكلام اللى اتقال بجد كله رائع
بس انا بحس انه حتى اكثر الرجال الشرقيين تفتحا
مش بيقبلوا حاجه زى دى
حتى لو قبلها فى البدايه هايلقى بعد كدا انه مش قادر يعديها
يعنى جايز يكون بيتناسا الحكايه دى لكن هو مانسيهاش
ومش كل الناس عندها قوه الغفران
ده اللى خلانى فى البدايه اقول انى بفضل انها ماتقولوش
غير اما تعرف شخصيته
لانها لو قالتله وهما مخطوبين مثلا وماقبلش الكلام ده
هو مش بس هايسيبها ده كمان ممكن يتكلم عليها
ولو حد هو يعرفه حب يتقدملها هاتلقاه بيقوله على كل حاجه
علشان كدا الحكمه مطلوبه
فانا مش هاقدر اقول تقول ولا لا
علشان دى حاجه تعتمد على الفروق الفرديه
بس هاقول تصلى وربنا هايرشدها 
ربنا يبارك حياتنا​*


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*



> انت دائما رائع فى مشاركاتك بصراحه عقلك كبير ميرسى للمشاركه


اشكرك اخى سيزار على مجاملتك


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (17 يونيو 2008)

*More Details*

*الاخت كرستينا 
الاحظ انكى تركزين على عنصر "العقلية المتفتحة " فقط  

راجعى هذة المعادلة 
* (الصدق + الحب + عقلية متفتحة من الرجل ) = هنا سيكون ماضى المرأة فى طى النسيان
الصدق المتبادل : عند وجود الصدق سيتولد الثقة
الحب : وجود حب حقيقي متبادل 




> * بس انا بحس انه حتى اكثر الرجال الشرقيين تفتحا
> مش بيقبلوا حاجه زى دى
> حتى لو قبلها فى البدايه هايلقى بعد كدا انه مش قادر يعديها
> يعنى جايز يكون بيتناسا الحكايه دى لكن هو مانسيهاش
> ومش كل الناس عندها قوه الغفران*


كلامك صحيح لانه لا يكفى ان يكون متفتحاً فقط بل يلزم ان يكون هناك حب متبادل وصدق وشفافية بينهم فى المعاملة.
اذا وجد الصدق سيتولد الثقة وهذة اهم نقطة
اذا كان هناك ثقة وهناك حب سيكون هناك غفران
لاحظى ان الذى يحب انسانة لا يريد ان يخسرها بمجرد ان يتأكد  انها بالفعل تحبه وقلبها ستكون له  فى الحاضر والمستقبل + وجود ثقة بينهم + عقليه متفتحه منه = سيغفر لها ويبدأ صفحة جديدة معها




> لانها لو قالتله وهما مخطوبين مثلا وماقبلش الكلام ده
> * هو مش بس هايسيبها ده كمان ممكن يتكلم عليها
> ولو حد هو يعرفه حب يتقدملها هاتلقاه بيقوله على كل حاجه
> علشان كدا الحكمه مطلوبه
> ...


- فكرة انه يقبل او لا يقبل متوقفه على الثلاث عناصر السابق ذكرهم 

- اذا كان بالفعل يحبها لن يسيء الى سمعتها


هذا الكلام ينطبق عل الزواج المبنى على الحب حقيقي

---------------------------------------------------------
​نفرض اننا نتكلم على الزواج التقليدي (والذى لا افضله نهائى ) يحدث الزواج بدون حب , الزواج لمجرد الزواج :
هنا اتفق مع كل كلمة كتبتيها والطبيعي انه مش هيقبل الزواج بها اما يعرف انها لها ماضى, هى مجرد عروسة وفية بدل واحدة عشرة يدور على غيرها اية المشكلة.
طيب هنا البنت تعمل اية تقول لخطيبها على ماضيها ولا لا ؟
ما ساقوله تصرف خاطىء ان تخفى علية ولكن عندما نكون امام اختيارين سيئين نختار الاقل سوءً
رأيي الشخصى لا تقول لان ممكن فعلا يسوء سمعتها.
ولكن تتعهد امام نفسها وامام الله انها ستكون مخلصة له.


----------



## i'm christian (17 يونيو 2008)

*بجد كلامك رائع وانا متفقه مع كل نقطه بتقولها
انا كنت بتكلم عن الجواز التقليدي جواز الصالونات
جايز لانه ده المعمول بيه على الاقل فى بلدي مش عارفه فى باقى البلاد ايه الظروف

المهم انى معاك فى كلامك وهاقولك على حاجه تأكدلك انى معاك
انا اعرف واحده كانت على علاقه عاطفيه قبل الجواز

واما اتعرفت على واحد عن طريق جواز الصالونات بردو
لكن اللى اتعرفت عليه ده كان فيه المعادله اللى انت قولتها
انه متفتح وبيحبها وبيثق فيها

صدقنى مافاتش اسبوعين على تعارفهم وقبل اما يشتروا شبكه
او يعملوا خطوبه قالتله على العلاقه دى
وهو قبلها لانه كان واثق انه دى حاجه انتهت 

لكن المشكله انه قليل اوى فى الجواز التقليدي ده انك تلقى حد يحبك اوى كدا
جايز انا متشائمه شويه من الجواز التقليدي
بس مع الاسف " شر ولابد منه " هههههههههههه

فانا شايفه انه بتتوقف على الاتنين اللى هايرتبطوا 
ونوع العلاقه اللى كانت قبل الجواز

ربنا يبارك حياتكم  ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*



سيزار قال:


> ***************************
> عزيزتى اهلا بيكى ونورتى المنتدى ..
> 
> اولا نشكر ربنا على ان هناك من يسمعنا ويرشدنا فى هذه الايام الصعبه .. ومشكلتك ان شاء الله بسيطه
> ...



*عندك حق يا باشمهندس ..ربنا معاها وبأذن المسيح تكون المشكله اتحلت على خير .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*



bnt Elra3y قال:


> *بصى يادونا اولا موضوعك شيق جدا ويشد
> ثانيا : انا كنت عاوزة اسال سؤال ... دلوقتى واحدة حصل معاها ان واحد اعجب بواحدة واتقدم لها وبدا يحكيلها عن حياته قبل كده وهى كانت مترددة تحكى عشان بردو المجتمع الرقى بتاعنا ولما حكت له الموضوع اتفشكل ....... تفتكرى لو ارتبطت بحد تانى تحكيله ولا ايه ؟؟؟*



*بصى يا بنت الراعى انا طبعاً بشجع الصراحه دايماً على الاقل الواحده متكونش عايشه دايماً فى قلق وان أى سر مستخبى  ممكن يظهر فجأ ه ويعملها مشاكل ويهد بيتها .
لكن الحكمه مطلوبه فى الكلام ولازم نعرف نفرق ما بين الكلام اللى يتقال والكلام اللى مينفعش انه يتقال وزى ما انتى شفتى فى الموضوع هنا أن الرجل الشرقى تكوووينه مختلف وانه لا يتقبل  وجوود أى ماضى عند الانسانه اللى هيرتبط بيها لانه بيعتبرها كائن مختلف عنه وده شىء هما نفسهم مقدروش ينكروه .
ميررررسى على مرورك الجميل و ربنا يبارك حياتك .​*


----------



## ندوش (28 يونيو 2008)

انا ارى ان الفتاة التى تتعمد اخفاء ماضيها لا بد ان يكون فيه اخطاء كبيرة تعلم هي انها قد تجلب لها المتاعب
اما اذا الفتاة احبت شخصا حبا نقيا ومن ثم ظروف الحياة لم تسمح لهما بالاستمرار فإن هذا الامر لابد ان يعرف به شريك الحياة الحالي فإذا رفض هذا الماضي فهو بالتالي لايستحق الارتباط لا بهذه الفتاة ولا بغيرها لانه لا يوجد اي فتاة لم تمر بقصص في حياتها واذا تقبل الامر فهذا هو الوضع الطبيعي 
وشكرا


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*



bnt elra3y قال:


> *يادونااااااااااااااااا
> انتى مش رديتى على سؤالىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى*​:smil13::cry2:



*أسفه يا حبيبتى انى اتاخرت فى الرد عليكى :smi411:​*


----------



## samt8004 (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*

الموضوع جميل بس شائك بالنسبه للطرفين بالنسبه للرجل يعتقد البعض ليس به مشكله لو حكى للمراء اما المرءه لو حكت للرجل فى هذا الموضوع يكون سوف يتفبله الرجل فى الاول وكائن شىء لم يكون وعند اول اختبار لهم فى مشكله يقول الكلام الىء كان عايز يقوله وفت اعترفها واكتر قهذا مشكله لو اعترفت له فالموضوع شائك بكل معانى الكلام اما انا رئى الشخصى المتواضع كل من الرجل والمرءه ليس له يد فى ما قبل الزواج


----------



## samehabd (6 يوليو 2008)

الماضى لا يؤثر الا اذا كان فيه ما يخجل صاحبه منه و الحب ليس بذنب الذى لا يغتفر فلا بد من المصارحة من البداية و ذلك لاننا نضع اساس البيت فلابد ان يكون الصدق اعمدة هذا البيت


----------



## engy_love_jesus (8 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*طبعا يادونا موضوع رائع جدا وكثير الجدال فيه 

انا هقولك راى بصى اهم حاجة الصراحة ودى بتفيد بعد كدة فى حاجات كتير 

1)اولا لو حصل انها شافت الاننسان الى كانت بتحبه ده بعد مثلا الزواج وسلم عليها 

هتقول لجوزها ايه مين ده هتبقى مشكلة بعد كدة وهيعتبرها مش صريحة وهيبتدى يشك فيها وكل تصرفتها 

2)انا شايفة انه لازم يعرف كل حاجة علشان يشوف هو غلط فى ايه او ايه الى كان بيعمله جرح الانسانة دى 
ويحاول مش يعمله 

3) ثانيا هيا تقوله سامحها وابتدا من جديد معاها واعتبر ده ماضى كويس
مسمحهاش وبعد عنها يبقى انانى ومبيحبش غير نفسه 
وبيحاول يدى الحق لنفسة انه يحب مرة واتنين وتلاتة 
وعاوز ياخد قطة مغمضة 

وصدقونى الى بيعمل حاجة بكرة بتتردله فى اقرب الناس ليه 
فياريت بجد كل واحد بيعامل البين ينظر ليها كا اخته قبل ما تكون حبيبته 

وربنا يحافظ علينا فعلا​*


----------



## lulla83 (8 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*



وليم تل قال:


> من منا بلا ماضى فلا حاضر لة
> والمهم ان الماضى ذكريات خاصة بالانسان وبينة وبين ربة
> وسواء كانت خلالها تتشارك افراح او احزان او كبوات خاطئة فعلينا ان نضعها فى صندوق الذكريات
> ونغلق عليها ولا نحاول نبشها ان كنا ننظر لمستقبل افضل سعيد ونبشها هو لعبة من الشيطان
> ...




كلام راااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع اخي وليم تل شكرا لك على مشاركتك وفعلا كلامك مقنع وسليم 100% .


----------



## samt8004 (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*

اذا كان منك احد بلا خطيه فليرمها بحجر فا الكل ذهب من من بلا خطيه   فاذا الرب يسوع ما ادنها ندينها نحنوا البشر فلا اظن نحنوا كا بشر لانتشبه به


----------



## مارو جوجو (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*

اذا طلب الرجل من المرأة ان تقول لة على ماضيها فتقول له لا داعى لذكر الماضى لانة لايفيد شيئا دعنا ننظر الى الامام ونترك الماضي بكل مافية من مساوئ واحزان وكل شئ غير صالح وهذا رأى


----------



## mondy1979 (13 يوليو 2008)

أختى الفاضلة 

سلمتى وسلمت أناملك  وأوافقك الكلام وارد على الاخوه الذين يقولون لا داعى لذكر الماضى وأقول
من ليس له ماضى ليس له حاضر ولا مستقبل 

واريد ايضا ان اوضح هل الشخص الذى يحكى قصة حب له مثلا يقول لى كان يحي من ؟؟؟
طبعا يحب فتاه   ... إذن فهى منظومة متكاملة ولابد الاعتراف بها والتصريح بها وبدون أى خجل



وشكرا لكى اختى الكريمه على طرح هذا الموضوع


اخوكى 
mondy1979


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*



i'm christian قال:


> *جميل اوى انك تطرحي الموضوع ده مع الاسف مالحقش اقرا كل الردود
> بس انا لي تعليق على الفكره دى
> انا شخصيا بفضل ان الماضى ملك للست وحدها وبيشاركنى الرأي انبا بولا
> كشخص مختص فى الامور اللى من النوع ده
> ...



*رأيك  رائع .. بجد نورتى الموضوع .. ميرررسى وربنا معاكى .​*


----------



## samt8004 (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*

انا متفق جدا مع الرى الماضى ملك للرجل والست قبل الزواج فعلا وربنا يوفقنا جميعا ويغفر زنوبنا جميعا


----------



## العيون الجريئة (21 يوليو 2008)

لكن ذكرتى انة 99 من الرجال يريدون معرفة ماضى زوجاتهم؟؟


ولكن بفرض هذا

هل من إمرأة جلست مع زوجها وقالت لة اريد ان اخبرك عن ماضى

ان أراد ان يسمع كان بها وان رفض

خلاص

بس لما يسمع هل يتضايق ويرفض زوجتة
لا بل يحترمها لصراحتها وتزيد العلاقة توثيق ويزيد الحب بينهم


----------



## ana_more (22 يوليو 2008)

موضوع حلو اوىى   انا من رأى ما اقولشى الماضى واحتفظ بية ليا مدام مش مسبب مشاكل 
لاكن لو شريك حياتى حب يعرفوا مفيش مانع لانى مش عاملة حاجة غلط يتخاف منها ولو هو  فضل انوا يبعد يبقى ماضيا اكبر من حبوا ليا ودا ماينفعشى لانوا على اقرب غلطة ليا هايسيبنى


----------



## dodi lover (25 يوليو 2008)

ميرسى يا دونا


ولكن كل الرجال لا يريدون معرفة ما تقولين


وبعدين



سورى يعنى هاتكلم بلدى


انتم اية يعنى لا عجبكم كدة ولا كدة


ان ما غيرناش تقولوا ما بنحبكوش وان غيرنا تزغلوا


وان اهتمينا تزعلوا وان طنيشنا تزعلوا 

يا ريت ترسوا على حاجة وسط​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*



elool قال:


> > سلام ونعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح  تكون معكم جميعا
> > موضوع مهم جدا للطرفين يا دونا ومرسى على تناولة
> > بس انا  عندى وجهة نظر مختلفة شوية عن جميع الاراء واسمحلو اطرحها عليكم
> > مفيش شاب او شابة بدون ماضى وكلمة ماضى معنها ابسط شى او اصعب حاجة وكل انسان وحياتة بس المهم لما الانسان يقابل الانسانة اللى يحبها اكيد بتكون كفيلة تنسية كل الماضى والعكس صحيح
> > ...


*طبعاً لا غبار على رأيك لانه صواب  100 %
ولكن بما أنك توقفت عند هذا السؤال (الى اى مدى ممكن يكون فية نسيان للماضى من الطرف الاخر ؟؟؟؟؟) أقدر أقولك أن تلك هى المشكله 
يمكن الموضوع ده مش مشكله أوووى بالنسبه للمرأه لانها عارفه كويس انه لا رجل بدون ماضى وعلاقات وبيكوون همها فقط حاضرها ومستقبلها معاه وأحياناً ينتابها الفضول لسماع تفاصيل من الماضى دون معاتبتها عليه ولكن العكس هو المشكله فالرجل الشرقى لا يقبل غير بالمركز الاول فى حياة أمرأته فى كل شىء أن يكون هو صاحب أول دقة قلب وأول  كلمة أحبك وهو صانع ذكرياتها وخلافه ولذلك يجد الصعوبه فى نسياان أى شىء يسمعه عن ماضيها وتبدأ حيرة المرأه  الصراحه ام الكتمااااااااااان..........
 حقيقى نورت الموضوع نتمنى دوام تواصلك معانا ..... ميرررسى وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## samt8004 (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*

ربنا بيسامح يبقى احنا لاذم نسامح لو سمحتوا اى ماضى للست او الرجل ملك له لوكان ملىء بالمغامرات او اىشىء تانى ربنا يوفقك ونسامح بعضنا البعض


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*



i'm christian قال:


> *شوف elool
> انا رأيي الشخصي فى السؤال اللى انت طرحته ده
> انه بيبقى على حسب الماضى والشخص ؟؟؟
> 
> ...



*​**ميرررسى لمرورك الجميل ورأيك الرائع وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*

[





> quote=وليم تل;777568]من منا بلا ماضى فلا حاضر لة
> والمهم ان الماضى ذكريات خاصة بالانسان وبينة وبين ربة
> وسواء كانت خلالها تتشارك افراح او احزان او كبوات خاطئة فعلينا ان نضعها فى صندوق الذكريات
> ونغلق عليها ولا نحاول نبشها ان كنا ننظر لمستقبل افضل سعيد ونبشها هو لعبة من الشيطان
> ...


[/quote]*ميرررسى يا وليم على ردك الجميل ومرورك الرائع ونتمنى عودتك لنا سريعاً بألف سلامه .*​


----------



## النهيسى (16 أغسطس 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *:bomb: دائماً الرجال يطالبونا بالاصغاء وهم يقصون على مسامعنا فصولاً من حكايات ألف ليله وليله التى عاشوها قبل ان يلتقوا بنا .... ونجدهم يسردون القصص بكل جرأه وصراحه ودون أخفاء لاى تفاصيل كبيره أو صغيره ...واذا جاء دورنا وجلسنا على كرسى الاعتراف تلعثمنا وارتبكنا وخفنا من زلة لسان تتسرب من خلالها حكاية حب من ماضينا حتى وان كانت مثالاً للنقاء .........والسؤال هو هل تجرؤ المرأه فى مجتمعاتنا الشرقيه :blush2: على مكاشفة زوجها بماضيها ؟؟؟؟؟
> هل تستطيع ان تحكى وتكون صريحه من باب أنه لا يصح ان تدارى شيئاً على شريك حياتها ؟؟؟؟؟
> أم يجب عليها دائماً ان تقدم نفسها كصوره للمرأه النمو ذجيه .....المرأه الدميه المغلفه بورق هدايا لامع ليكون الزوج فخور بنفسه وراضى عن أختياره ..
> والسؤال الاهم .......هل يتسامح الزوج مع ماضى زوجته على اعتبار انه هو الاخر له ماضى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...



 الانسان المسيحى الذى يعرف طريق الرب

 يجب ان يعلم ان لكل انسان خطايا

 من منكم بلا خطيه فليرميها بحجر

 لذا يجب التسامح من الزوجين والتجاوز عن الماضى

 الماضى فقط

 موضوع رائع للغايه منتهى الشكر

يسوع معاكم


----------



## samt8004 (16 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*

هل ماضى الست عير ماضى الرجل ارجو الافاده ؟


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (29 أغسطس 2008)

اختي الحبيبة دونا احنا شرقين ودي طبيعة الراجل الشرقي عاوز انة يكون اول واحد في حياتها  وحتي لو واحد فيهم  حب يعمل متحرر  هيسالها ولو حكتلة الماضي بتاعها ولو انة بريء بردة يلف الوقت وممكن بعد سنة يذكر لها الماضي وتبقي خناقة ويا سلام لو الحبيب الاول قريبها ويتقابلو في مناسبات العيلة ياة  استر يا يسوع يبقي الزوج دة مترقب نظراتهم لبعض ولو قريبها قال كلمة مجاملة بريقة ذي مبنشفكيش لية الدنيا تقوم ومتقعدش احسن شيء البنت الذكيةتخفي الماضي البريء دة منعا للمشاكل واحطراما لغرورة عزة نفسة           عاوزة اقولك انت هايلة كل مواضيعك بتعجبني سلام يسوع معكي


----------



## rose9263 (1 سبتمبر 2008)

بص مش ديما الرجالة بتقبل ان زوجاتهم يكون ليهم ماضي حتي و لو كان الظاهر غير كدة


----------



## rose9263 (1 سبتمبر 2008)

نصيحة اوعي تحكي:Love_Letter_Send::smi420:


----------



## رانا (14 سبتمبر 2008)

فعلا لو الولد حب بيكى مغامراته عادى
 بس على فكره الولد لو حب حب حقيقى مش هايقدر يسيب حبيبته لكن لو بيتسالى هايغير واحده كل يوم 
لكن البنت لو حبت مش ممكن تنسى حبيبها 
علشان كده بنقول ان البنت مش بتحكى لان حبها بيكون حقيقى صادق حتى لو اتغيرت الظروف
وبيكون بعد حبيبها بسبب لها جرح كبير


----------



## وجه الملاك (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*لو كان الاتنين بيحبو وبعض ومن يوم ما عرفو بعض وهم مخلصين لبعض 
ازن الماضي مش مهم  كتير ..
وما بيحق للزوج انو يحاسب مرتو ع شي من ماضيها ..
يعني لو حبت واحد غيرو وكان حب برئ .. خلص يبقى مافي مشكلة ..
ومش لازم يحاسيها عليه .. لانو ا لانسان خطاء ..مافي حد معصوم من الخطأ ..
واكيد هادا برضو بيعتمد ع شخصيةالزوج ..!!!

يسلمو ع الموضوع *​


----------



## viviane tarek (20 سبتمبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *:bomb: دائماً الرجال يطالبونا بالاصغاء وهم يقصون على مسامعنا فصولاً من حكايات ألف ليله وليله التى عاشوها قبل ان يلتقوا بنا .... ونجدهم يسردون القصص بكل جرأه وصراحه ودون أخفاء لاى تفاصيل كبيره أو صغيره ...
> واذا جاء دورنا وجلسنا على كرسى الاعتراف تلعثمنا وارتبكنا وخفنا من زلة لسان تتسرب من خلالها حكاية حب من ماضينا حتى وان كانت مثالاً للنقاء .........
> والسؤال هو هل تجرؤ المرأه فى مجتمعاتنا الشرقيه :blush2: على مكاشفة زوجها بماضيها ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...



لية الماضى حمل ثقيل مش انى بتقولى ماضى عادى ما فى شىء وحش 
يبقى لية عارا" ثقيلا" لا انا مش معاكى  لان طول ما المرئة ما عملتش شىئ خطاء 
يبقى مافيش حاجة تشيل همها


نصيحة هامة ((( ما فى خفى ألا لما يعلن  ))))
بمعنى تانى لازم الصراحة بين الشخصين 
ولا تخافى ان تحكى شئ طالما كل تصرفاتك صح ومعملتيش حاجة خطاء
الرجالة عرفة ان البنات بتمر اكيد بتجارب
فيعرف منك احسن ما يعرف من الغير
يعنى احسن ما يتفاحء بشى وساعتها يحصل مالايحمد عقباة

شكرا" يا دندن على الموضوع الجميل دة


----------



## sandy86 (20 سبتمبر 2008)

يمكن  للمجتمع   اثره  بهذا الموضوع
المجتمع  يطوي  صفحة  على ماضي الرجل مهما كان  لونه اسود ام ابيض
لكن  ماضي المراة  يقف  عليها في ادق التفاصيل
باعتبارها المخلوق الضعيف الذي  يسهل خداعه
لكن   في حقيقة الامر  الواقع  غير ذلك
لايمكن  ان يعيش الانسان  سواء رجلا كان ام مراة دون ان يمر بتجربة
 لذا   التجارب  والاخطاء  محتمل الوقوع بها من  كلا الطرفين
فلماذا  تحاسب المراة  على الماضي
دون الرجل؟
 الماضي  ذاهب   لكن المعدن الاصيل   دائم
فليتاكد الرجل ان كانت المراة الحالية ذات معدن اصيل
دليل  على ماضيها كان مشرف   
 تقبل مروري المتواضع​​


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*



> elool قال:
> 
> 
> > _*i'm christian  مرسى جداا على اهتمامك بالرد
> ...


*عجبتنى اوووى جملة فى ماضى بيتنسى وماضى بيعيش طول العمر لان دى حقيقه فعلا .. ميرررسى على التعليق وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*



> extreemfxtrader قال:
> 
> 
> > والسؤال هو هل تجرؤ المرأه فى مجتمعاتنا الشرقيه :blush2: على مكاشفة زوجها بماضيها ؟؟؟؟؟
> ...


*أشكرك على الرد فى الموضوع وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أكتوبر 2008)

> moramahfouz قال:
> 
> 
> > الموضوع رائع جدا جدا ربنا يعوضك
> ...


*رأى راااااااااائع يدل على عقليه ناضجه .. ميرررسى وربنا يبارك حياتك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*



> سيزار قال:
> 
> 
> > *********************
> ...


*عندك حق يا سيزار واحنا مفتقدين فعلا لوجود اكستريم​*معانا .


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أكتوبر 2008)

> i'm christian قال:
> 
> 
> > *الكلام اللى اتقال بجد كله رائع
> ...


*ميرررسى على مرورك الرائع وربنا معاكى .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: More Details*



> extreemfxtrader قال:
> 
> 
> > *الاخت كرستينا
> ...


*أحييك على عقليتك المستنيره وردودك الرائعه وربنا معاك​*.


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أكتوبر 2008)

> i'm christian قال:
> 
> 
> > *بجد كلامك رائع وانا متفقه مع كل نقطه بتقولها
> ...


*فعلا التعميم فى الحكم على  نتيجه المصارحه سيكون خاطىء لان رد الفعل بيختلف من شخص لاخر ..ميرررسى لمتابعتك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أكتوبر 2008)

> ندوش قال:
> 
> 
> > انا ارى ان الفتاة التى تتعمد اخفاء ماضيها لا بد ان يكون فيه اخطاء كبيرة تعلم هي انها قد تجلب لها المتاعب
> ...


*المشكله يا ندوش ان هناك نوع من الشخصيات قد لا تتقبل اى شىء فى ماضى الفتاه حتى وان كان بسيط وبتكون النتيجه هى انتهاء العلاقه وجرح مشاعر الفتاه .. ميرررسى لمرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*



> samt8004 قال:
> 
> 
> > الموضوع جميل بس شائك بالنسبه للطرفين بالنسبه للرجل يعتقد البعض ليس به مشكله لو حكى للمراء اما المرءه لو حكت للرجل فى هذا الموضوع يكون سوف يتفبله الرجل فى الاول وكائن شىء لم يكون وعند اول اختبار لهم فى مشكله يقول الكلام الىء كان عايز يقوله وفت اعترفها واكتر قهذا مشكله لو اعترفت له فالموضوع شائك بكل معانى الكلام اما انا رئى الشخصى المتواضع كل من الرجل والمرءه ليس له يد فى ما قبل الزواج


*للاسف مش كل الرجال  عندهم القابليه للاستماع والنسيان وكثيراً من الامور قد تعلق باذها نم وتصبح  كنقطه سوداء فى صفحة علاقتهم فى المستقبل .. ميرررسى لمرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك​*.


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أكتوبر 2008)

> samehabd قال:
> 
> 
> > الماضى لا يؤثر الا اذا كان فيه ما يخجل صاحبه منه و الحب ليس بذنب الذى لا يغتفر فلا بد من المصارحة من البداية و ذلك لاننا نضع اساس البيت فلابد ان يكون الصدق اعمدة هذا البيت


*شكرا على المرور​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*



> engy_love_jesus قال:
> 
> 
> > *طبعا يادونا موضوع رائع جدا وكثير الجدال فيه
> ...


*ميرررسى يا انجى على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*



> samt8004 قال:
> 
> 
> > اذا كان منك احد بلا خطيه فليرمها بحجر فا الكل ذهب من من بلا خطيه   فاذا الرب يسوع ما ادنها ندينها نحنوا البشر فلا اظن نحنوا كا بشر لانتشبه به


*تعليق رائع ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*



> مارو جوجو قال:
> 
> 
> > اذا طلب الرجل من المرأة ان تقول لة على ماضيها فتقول له لا داعى لذكر الماضى لانة لايفيد شيئا دعنا ننظر الى الامام ونترك الماضي بكل مافية من مساوئ واحزان وكل شئ غير صالح وهذا رأى


*هل سيقتنع الرجل بهذا الكلام ام سيصر على ان تسرد له الفتاه كل تاريخها منذ ان ولد ت ؟؟؟
شكرا على المرور وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أكتوبر 2008)

> mondy1979 قال:
> 
> 
> > أختى الفاضلة
> ...


*أشكرك اخى العزيز واشكر  لك مرورك الجميل وتمنى ان نرى مشاركاتك معنا دائماً وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*



> samt8004 قال:
> 
> 
> > انا متفق جدا مع الرى الماضى ملك للرجل والست قبل الزواج فعلا وربنا يوفقنا جميعا ويغفر زنوبنا جميعا


*شكرا على الرد فى المو ضوع وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أكتوبر 2008)

> العيون الجريئة قال:
> 
> 
> > لكن ذكرتى انة 99 من الرجال يريدون معرفة ماضى زوجاتهم؟؟
> ...


*ألست معى بان ليس كل الرجال اصحاب عقول متفتحه كما ذكرت فيستمعوا لما تحكيه الفتاه ويعتبرونه كما انه لم يكن ولا يختزن فى ذاكرتهم ليطفو على سطح العلاقه فى اى وقت وكأ ن الماضى اصبح قنبله موووقته .. أشكر لك ردك فى الموضوع وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أكتوبر 2008)

> ana_more قال:
> 
> 
> > موضوع حلو اوىى   انا من رأى ما اقولشى الماضى واحتفظ بية ليا مدام مش مسبب مشاكل
> > لاكن لو شريك حياتى حب يعرفوا مفيش مانع لانى مش عاملة حاجة غلط يتخاف منها ولو هو  فضل انوا يبعد يبقى ماضيا اكبر من حبوا ليا ودا ماينفعشى لانوا على اقرب غلطة ليا هايسيبنى


*ميرررسى لمرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أكتوبر 2008)

> dodi lover قال:
> 
> 
> > ميرسى يا دونا
> ...


*هههههههه ميرررسى يا خالد على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*



> samt8004 قال:
> 
> 
> > ربنا بيسامح يبقى احنا لاذم نسامح لو سمحتوا اى ماضى للست او الرجل ملك له لوكان ملىء بالمغامرات او اىشىء تانى ربنا يوفقك ونسامح بعضنا البعض


*يا ريت الكل يمتلك القدره على التسامح ولكن للاسف احنا بشرررر
ميرررسى لمشاركتك وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أكتوبر 2008)

> النهيسى قال:
> 
> 
> > الانسان المسيحى الذى يعرف طريق الرب
> ...


*رااائع يا النهيسى فى ردك ميرررسى وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*



> samt8004 قال:
> 
> 
> > هل ماضى الست عير ماضى الرجل ارجو الافاده ؟


*أذا كان السؤال من وجهة نظر الرجل الشرقى فالاجابه للاسف نعمممممم​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أكتوبر 2008)

> rgaa luswa قال:
> 
> 
> > اختي الحبيبة دونا احنا شرقين ودي طبيعة الراجل الشرقي عاوز انة يكون اول واحد في حياتها  وحتي لو واحد فيهم  حب يعمل متحرر  هيسالها ولو حكتلة الماضي بتاعها ولو انة بريء بردة يلف الوقت وممكن بعد سنة يذكر لها الماضي وتبقي خناقة ويا سلام لو الحبيب الاول قريبها ويتقابلو في مناسبات العيلة ياة  استر يا يسوع يبقي الزوج دة مترقب نظراتهم لبعض ولو قريبها قال كلمة مجاملة بريقة ذي مبنشفكيش لية الدنيا تقوم ومتقعدش احسن شيء البنت الذكيةتخفي الماضي البريء دة منعا للمشاكل واحطراما لغرورة عزة نفسة           عاوزة اقولك انت هايلة كل مواضيعك بتعجبني سلام يسوع معكي


*ميرررسى على مشاركتك الرائعه وعلى مجاملتك الرقيقه وربنا يعوض تعبك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أكتوبر 2008)

> rose9263 قال:
> 
> 
> > بص مش ديما الرجالة بتقبل ان زوجاتهم يكون ليهم ماضي حتي و لو كان الظاهر غير كدة


*شكرا على المشاركه​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أكتوبر 2008)

> rose9263 قال:
> 
> 
> > نصيحة اوعي تحكي:love_letter_send::smi420:


*شكرا على المشاركه​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أكتوبر 2008)

> رانا قال:
> 
> 
> > فعلا لو الولد حب بيكى مغامراته عادى
> ...


*ميررررررررسى على  المشاركه الرائعه وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أكتوبر 2008)

> وجه الملاك قال:
> 
> 
> > *لو كان الاتنين بيحبو وبعض ومن يوم ما عرفو بعض وهم مخلصين لبعض
> ...


*فعلا بيعتمد على الشخصيه والبيئه اللى نشأ فيها الزوج .. ميرررسى على المشاركه الرائعه وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أكتوبر 2008)

> viviane tarek قال:
> 
> 
> > لية الماضى حمل ثقيل مش انى بتقولى ماضى عادى ما فى شىء وحش
> ...


*المشكله فى مدى تقبل الرجل لما يسمع ولو كان بسيط وهين .. ميرررسى على مشاركتك الجميله .. نورتى الموضوع وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أكتوبر 2008)

> sandy86 قال:
> 
> 
> > يمكن  للمجتمع   اثره  بهذا الموضوع
> ...


*مرور رائع يدل على عقليه ناضجه .. ميرررسى لمشاركتك فى موضوعى وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## REDEMPTION (1 أكتوبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *:bomb: دائماً الرجال يطالبونا بالاصغاء وهم يقصون على مسامعنا فصولاً من حكايات ألف ليله وليله التى عاشوها قبل ان يلتقوا بنا .... ونجدهم يسردون القصص بكل جرأه وصراحه ودون أخفاء لاى تفاصيل كبيره أو صغيره ...واذا جاء دورنا وجلسنا على كرسى الاعتراف تلعثمنا وارتبكنا وخفنا من زلة لسان تتسرب من خلالها حكاية حب من ماضينا حتى وان كانت مثالاً للنقاء .........والسؤال هو هل تجرؤ المرأه فى مجتمعاتنا الشرقيه :blush2: على مكاشفة زوجها بماضيها ؟؟؟؟؟*





dona nabil قال:


> *هل تستطيع ان تحكى وتكون صريحه من باب أنه لا يصح ان تدارى شيئاً على شريك حياتها ؟؟؟؟؟ *
> *أم يجب عليها دائماً ان تقدم نفسها كصوره للمرأه النمو ذجيه .....المرأه الدميه المغلفه بورق هدايا لامع ليكون الزوج فخور بنفسه وراضى عن أختياره ..*
> *والسؤال الاهم .......هل يتسامح الزوج مع ماضى زوجته على اعتبار انه هو الاخر له ماضى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *وهل يتفهم أن ماضيها ولا أقصد ابداً بكلمة ماضى شىء مشين هل يتفهم انه كان مجرد ماضى واصبح فى طى الزمان ولا يعيش فيها ام سيظل دائماً يتهمها بما فعلته وأنها ما زالت تفكر فى الماضى؟؟؟؟؟؟ وماذا يعنى أنها أحبت رجلاً قبله؟؟ *
> ...



 +


كرجل مقبل على الخطوبة أو الزواج .. ماضي المرأة لا يُعنيني إلا عندما يتعلق ماضيها بأمر مشين ، فلست أعتقد أن هناك فتاة فى الكون كله لم تمر بعلاقة عاطفية ، بغض النظر عن مدى نضوج هذه العلاقة من عدمه .

و قد يكون سرد احداث الماضي مفيد للرجل من حيث مساعدته في معرفة كيف تفكر و كيف تتعامل المرأة مع الاحداث - اياً كانت الاحداث - و مدى نضوجها الذهني و العاطفي و الجنسي أيضاً .

المرأة تشعر ان كل ما يتعلق بها هو مملكتها الخاصة الغير مسموح لاحد بالاقتراب منها ، و هذا الشعور له جوانب إيجابية ، فهو يجعلها كدجاجة تحوط فراخها و تحتضنهم فلا يقترب منهم متطفل او فضولي ، و بالرغم مما يُشاع عن المرأة من أنها غير كاتمة للاسرار ، إلا أن المرأة التى تعتز بمملكتها تجدها من الصعب أن تبوح بما يحدث في حياتها و بيتها ، و شعورها بأنها ملكة على مملكة يجعلها لا تود البوح بماضيها _ في بعض الاحيان - لانها ترى ان ماضيها ملكاً لها فقط و لا يحق لاحد معرفته ، و هي في هذه الجزئية مُصيبة و مخفقة في آن واحد .. فقد يكون بالفعل أن ماضيها ملكاً لها وحدها فقط ، و لكن فى كتمانها لهذا الماضي يضع الطرف الآخر في حيرة و أحياناً شك ، فيتساءل : تُرى ما الذي تُخفيه بين ثنايا جوانحها ؟  و أحياناً تكون نتائج عدم الافصاح عن الماضى ، هو الانفصال ، خصوصاً عندما تكون العلاقة روتينية بلا قصة حب عميقة ناضجة .

و الحقيقة أنني اجد نفسي فى حيرة ! ... فبين أن للمرأة خصوصيات لها الحق فى الاحتفاظ بها ، أجد نفسي أمام حقوق الرجل في معرفة حياة من ستكون شريكة عمره في المستقبل ، و أجد غرابة فى إخفاء هذه الحياة ، أو هذا الماضي ، طالما أنه لا يحوي أي شىء يجعلنا نخجل من ذكره !.. بل لا أكون متحامل على المرأة إن قولت أنها يجب أن تُخبر زوجها أو من سيكون زوجها بكل ماضيها بكل صدق ، *لانه خير لها أن تخبره هي بدلا من أن يعرف ماضيها من الخارج* ، فحتى و إن كان مصدر المعلومات الخارجي صادق و أمين ، فهو حتماً - أى مصدر المعلومات - لا يستطيع أن يُعبر جيداً عن موقف أو شعور المرأة فى هذا الماضي مثلما ستعبر عنه المرأة نفسها .

و للحديث بقية إن أراد المسيح و عشنا


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أكتوبر 2008)

> REDEMPTION قال:
> 
> 
> > +
> ...


----------



## iam_with_you (13 أكتوبر 2008)

اكيد لو هى مضيها مش واحش لازم تقول ولو وحش برضو تقول لانو دة بيت هيتفتح مش لعبة كام يوم


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 أكتوبر 2008)

> iam_with_you قال:
> 
> 
> > اكيد لو هى مضيها مش واحش لازم تقول ولو وحش برضو تقول لانو دة بيت هيتفتح مش لعبة كام يوم


*ميرررسى لمشاركتك فى الموضوع وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## farou2 (4 ديسمبر 2008)

صراحة انا اهتم بان لايكون الماضي حافلا بالعلاقات الغرامية سواء من الرجل اوالمرأة نعم هناك اخطاء ولكن لها حدودها تحياتي والرب معكم


----------



## samt8004 (4 ديسمبر 2008)

هل المره مسؤله عن ماضيها ليس مسئوله المسئول الاول والاخر البيت


----------



## zama (11 ديسمبر 2008)

اشكرك على الموضوع الرائع ده
انا رايئ
"عندما يصارح الرجل المرأة بماضيه فلها الحق ان تقرر ان تقبل الارتباط به بعد ما سمعت او ترفضه وذلك لو كان فى ماضى الرجل شئ مشين له او لكرامته او لرجولته لانه ممكن الرجل ان يفعل اشياء تكون اشياء مقززة جدا سواء جواز غير شرعى او علاقات مشبوهة او بغض النظر عن تعاملاته مع النساء فهناك اشياء تعيبه اخرى وهى ممارسة تجارات معينة مثل تجارة المخدرات او غيرها فاريد ان اوضح شئ يجب ان ناخذ له قدر كبير من الاهتمام  ان هناك اشيا يفعلها الرجل  لم تكن مقبولة وتكون منبوذة من الناس والمجتمع  كما الحال ايضا بالنسبة للبنات سيئة السمعة  لكن مش معنى انى ولد هعمل اللى على مزاجى واقول((( انا ولد اللى انا عايزه اعمله مفيش شئ يعيبنى ولا يسببلى عار ))) الكلام دة غلط اذا كان اللى ممكن يسئ لسمعة البنت يسئ ايضا ايضا ايضا ايضا  لسمعة الراجل مع الفارق فى انواع واشكال  الاساءة لحسن سير وسلوك كلا الطرفين..............دة رايئ من ناحية الرجل ومعلش حبيت اركز عليه شوية................."
" بالنسبة لماضى البنت طالما لم يوجد فيه شئ فاضح اومعيب لسلوكها ولاخلاقها وطالما انها هترتبط بيك عن اقتناع دون اجبار من احد من اهلها يبقى هى بتحبك بالفعل ومش فاكرة اى حاجة من ماضيها ولا يشغل اى جزء من تفكيرها نهائى ..وبالتالى يكون قلبها قبل ذهنها صافى لك ومنتظرة ان تقيم معك علاقة محبة قوية طاهرة جديدة ...ويجب ان ترعى انها لوكانت احبت شخص قبل سيادتك اسألها الكلام ده وانتى فى سنة كام من عمرك هتوئلك مثلا كنت فى ثانوى عام  ....اغفر ليها خلاص كانت طياشة عيال ومفيش داعى تنهى العلاقة ..... وبعدين يا اخى البنت طلعت محترمة ولم تنكر شئ يبقى بتحبك ">>>واوعى تسيبها >>>>

ودة كان رايئ فى الموضوع الجميل دة 
واسف على الاطالة
شكرا جزيلا........................


----------



## zama (11 ديسمبر 2008)

ارجو ان اضيف شئ لايوجد انسان معصوم من الخطأ ولكن حاول 
"ان لا تصنع الخطأ احترام لذاتك وليس خوف من رأى الناس فيك"
وشكرا


----------



## mooony (12 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسى جدا يا دونا على موضوعك 
ربنا يباركك 
بس اكيد كل انسان له اخطاء واكيد لو المراة قالت ماضيها مش هتقول كل حاجه والراجل نفس الحكايه
كل واحد له خصوصيات ربنا بس اللى عارف بيها 
بس لازم نسامح ونغفر لبعضنا 
علشان حياتنا متقفش 
ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## boshrazaref (12 ديسمبر 2008)

اذاكان الرجل يحب المراة من كل قلبة سوف  لا يعود يتذكر شياء على راى  جبيبك الا تحبوا يبلاعلك الزلط وان جة يوم تحسبو ينسالك الغلط


----------



## silvy (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*

dona             
          طبعا لازم اى ارتباط نتمنى له الاستمرار يكون قائم على الصراحة ولكن لو حست المراة ان الشخص اللى ارتبطت به غير متفهم الموقف فى هذه الحالة يفضل الا تقول له شئ عن ماضيها و تعيش مخلصة لزوجها


----------



## pop201 (16 ديسمبر 2008)

لازم المرأة بتخبي طبعآ فالاول عن اللي هترتبط بية بس مع العشرة لازم بتبقي صريحة معاها لان الكلام دة بيبقي فالاول مش مقبول واكيد طبعا الماضي بينطوي وشكرآ لموضوع الجميل دونا


----------



## توتا شيكو (23 ديسمبر 2008)

عزيزتي طبيعه الرجل الشرقي تجعله يشعر ان هذة المرأة له وحدة تجعله فخورا بها فان كان الماضي مثلا معروف لدي الجميع كان تكون قد خطبت وقد فسخت الخطويه فلبد من مصراحته بهذة الخطيه ولكن ليس من حقه ان يعرف سبب فسخ الخطوبه فمن حقه فقط ان يحاسبك منذ ان حملتي اسمه اما الماضي فهو ماضي وانتهي اذا فما الداعي ان يصبح هذا الماضي سبب في ضيق لي او من ارتبط به فلنفترض ان هذا يحب يشدة خطيبته ويشعر انها حبيببته هو فقط ما الداعي اذن لان تقص له عن الماضي وتسبب له الضيق ايضا وهذا بالنسبه للرجل فقد تتغير الفتاه من تجاهه عندما تعرف اشياء عن ماضيه منتهيه اذن فالنترك الماضي لانه ماضي ولنضع الرب امامنا في كل خطوة وهو يختار ويقود دفه الحياة بكل امورها.


----------



## aser_el7ob (25 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع شيق ومو غلط االا نسان يصارح المراه بماضي لانو بيدلل على انو رجع للصح


----------



## samt8004 (25 ديسمبر 2008)

فرار ليس بالصعب على المراء  او الرجل بمصراخه الاخر بما فيها من حزن لكن هذا عند الرجل المقدر للظروف والمراء كمان هيكون هو ده الحب والبدايه الصخ فى طريق الزواج


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يناير 2009)

farou2 قال:


> صراحة انا اهتم بان لايكون الماضي حافلا بالعلاقات الغرامية سواء من الرجل اوالمرأة نعم هناك اخطاء ولكن لها حدودها تحياتي والرب معكم



*رأى رائع وجميل وخصوصا انك وضحت انه للطرفين وليس ماضى المرأه فقط
ميرسى وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يناير 2009)

samt8004 قال:


> هل المره مسؤله عن ماضيها ليس مسئوله المسئول الاول والاخر البيت


*
أنا أرفض أن المرأه تكون مجرد تابع أو منفذ لاوامر الغير ولكنها كائن مسئول عن تصرفاته ولها شخصيتها المستقله ودور البيت يقتصر فقط على التربيه السليمه و غرز الاسس الاخلاقيه لشخصية البنت أما بعد ذلك فهى تكون مسئوله مسئوليه تامه عن تصرفاتها واختياراتها .. شكرا لمرورك ونتمنى المتابعه .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يناير 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> اشكرك على الموضوع الرائع ده
> انا رايئ
> "عندما يصارح الرجل المرأة بماضيه فلها الحق ان تقرر ان تقبل الارتباط به بعد ما سمعت او ترفضه وذلك لو كان فى ماضى الرجل شئ مشين له او لكرامته او لرجولته لانه ممكن الرجل ان يفعل اشياء تكون اشياء مقززة جدا سواء جواز غير شرعى او علاقات مشبوهة او بغض النظر عن تعاملاته مع النساء فهناك اشياء تعيبه اخرى وهى ممارسة تجارات معينة مثل تجارة المخدرات او غيرها فاريد ان اوضح شئ يجب ان ناخذ له قدر كبير من الاهتمام  ان هناك اشيا يفعلها الرجل  لم تكن مقبولة وتكون منبوذة من الناس والمجتمع  كما الحال ايضا بالنسبة للبنات سيئة السمعة  لكن مش معنى انى ولد هعمل اللى على مزاجى واقول((( انا ولد اللى انا عايزه اعمله مفيش شئ يعيبنى ولا يسببلى عار ))) الكلام دة غلط اذا كان اللى ممكن يسئ لسمعة البنت يسئ ايضا ايضا ايضا ايضا  لسمعة الراجل مع الفارق فى انواع واشكال  الاساءة لحسن سير وسلوك كلا الطرفين..............دة رايئ من ناحية الرجل ومعلش حبيت اركز عليه شوية................."
> " بالنسبة لماضى البنت طالما لم يوجد فيه شئ فاضح اومعيب لسلوكها ولاخلاقها وطالما انها هترتبط بيك عن اقتناع دون اجبار من احد من اهلها يبقى هى بتحبك بالفعل ومش فاكرة اى حاجة من ماضيها ولا يشغل اى جزء من تفكيرها نهائى ..وبالتالى يكون قلبها قبل ذهنها صافى لك ومنتظرة ان تقيم معك علاقة محبة قوية طاهرة جديدة ...ويجب ان ترعى انها لوكانت احبت شخص قبل سيادتك اسألها الكلام ده وانتى فى سنة كام من عمرك هتوئلك مثلا كنت فى ثانوى عام  ....اغفر ليها خلاص كانت طياشة عيال ومفيش داعى تنهى العلاقة ..... وبعدين يا اخى البنت طلعت محترمة ولم تنكر شئ يبقى بتحبك ">>>واوعى تسيبها >>>>
> ...


*
تفكير عقلانى جميل يا مينا .. ميررسى لمشاركتك الجميله ونتمنى متابعتك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يناير 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> ارجو ان اضيف شئ لايوجد انسان معصوم من الخطأ ولكن حاول
> "ان لا تصنع الخطأ احترام لذاتك وليس خوف من رأى الناس فيك"
> وشكرا



*مقوله رائعه
ميرررسى يا مينا وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يناير 2009)

mooony قال:


> ميرسى جدا يا دونا على موضوعك
> ربنا يباركك
> بس اكيد كل انسان له اخطاء واكيد لو المراة قالت ماضيها مش هتقول كل حاجه والراجل نفس الحكايه
> كل واحد له خصوصيات ربنا بس اللى عارف بيها
> ...



*كلامك جميل وواقعى
ميرسى لمشاركتك معانا وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يناير 2009)

boshrazaref قال:


> اذاكان الرجل يحب المراة من كل قلبة سوف  لا يعود يتذكر شياء على راى  جبيبك الا تحبوا يبلاعلك الزلط وان جة يوم تحسبو ينسالك الغلط



*فعلا وزى ما بيقولوا كمان مراية الحب عاميه بتخلينا مبنشوفش اى غلط فى شخصية اللى بنحبه وبنغفرله من قبل حتى ما بنسمع منه غلطات ماضيه ودى قوة الحب .. ميرسى على مشاركتك وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يناير 2009)

*رد: رد على: ماضى المرأه!!!!!!!!!!!!*



silvy قال:


> dona
> طبعا لازم اى ارتباط نتمنى له الاستمرار يكون قائم على الصراحة ولكن لو حست المراة ان الشخص اللى ارتبطت به غير متفهم الموقف فى هذه الحالة يفضل الا تقول له شئ عن ماضيها و تعيش مخلصة لزوجها



*طيب ولو جه يوم واكتشف سرها ولو بطريق الصدفه ؟؟
تفتكر رد الفعل ممكن يأثر على علاقتهم ازاى 
ولو ضاعت الثقه هتكون شكل حياتهم ايه ؟؟؟؟؟
ميرررسى على مشاركتك ونتمنى المتابعه​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يناير 2009)

pop201 قال:


> لازم المرأة بتخبي طبعآ فالاول عن اللي هترتبط بية بس مع العشرة لازم بتبقي صريحة معاها لان الكلام دة بيبقي فالاول مش مقبول واكيد طبعا الماضي بينطوي وشكرآ لموضوع الجميل دونا



*من الخطير جدا ان تنكر فى الاول مثلا انها ارتبطت من قبله أو مرت بأى تجربه عاطفيه ثم مع الزمن تصارحه بعكس ذلك
الثقه المتبادله عنصر مهم فى تأسيس الحياه الزوجيه
ميررسى على مشاركتك وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يناير 2009)

توتا شيكو قال:


> عزيزتي طبيعه الرجل الشرقي تجعله يشعر ان هذة المرأة له وحدة تجعله فخورا بها فان كان الماضي مثلا معروف لدي الجميع كان تكون قد خطبت وقد فسخت الخطويه فلبد من مصراحته بهذة الخطيه ولكن ليس من حقه ان يعرف سبب فسخ الخطوبه فمن حقه فقط ان يحاسبك منذ ان حملتي اسمه اما الماضي فهو ماضي وانتهي اذا فما الداعي ان يصبح هذا الماضي سبب في ضيق لي او من ارتبط به فلنفترض ان هذا يحب يشدة خطيبته ويشعر انها حبيببته هو فقط ما الداعي اذن لان تقص له عن الماضي وتسبب له الضيق ايضا وهذا بالنسبه للرجل فقد تتغير الفتاه من تجاهه عندما تعرف اشياء عن ماضيه منتهيه اذن فالنترك الماضي لانه ماضي ولنضع الرب امامنا في كل خطوة وهو يختار ويقود دفه الحياة بكل امورها.



*يا ريت  تكون دى قناعة عند الجميع مكانتش تبقى فى مشكله
ميررسى لمشاركتك وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يناير 2009)

aser_el7ob قال:


> موضوع شيق ومو غلط االا نسان يصارح المراه بماضي لانو بيدلل على انو رجع للصح



*ميرررررسى على مشاركتك وربنا يباركك​*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يناير 2009)

samt8004 قال:


> فرار ليس بالصعب على المراء  او الرجل بمصراخه الاخر بما فيها من حزن لكن هذا عند الرجل المقدر للظروف والمراء كمان هيكون هو ده الحب والبدايه الصخ فى طريق الزواج



*ميرررسى على عرض رأيك فى الموضوع وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## samt8004 (10 يناير 2009)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *
> أنا أرفض أن المرأه تكون مجرد تابع أو منفذ لاوامر الغير ولكنها كائن مسئول عن تصرفاته ولها شخصيتها المستقله ودور البيت يقتصر فقط على التربيه السليمه و غرز الاسس الاخلاقيه لشخصية البنت أما بعد ذلك فهى تكون مسئوله مسئوليه تامه عن تصرفاتها واختياراتها .. شكرا لمرورك ونتمنى المتابعه .​*[/ انا لااقصد انها تابعه انا اقصد ان البيت هو اساس التكوين العقلى والفكرى فى شخصيه المره والرجل وكل عام وانتم بخير وصحه


----------



## أم القمر (11 يناير 2009)

لا يجب ان تصارح الزوجه زوجها بماضيها طالما انه قد انتهى فهو لن ينسى لها ذلك مهما طال الزمن وهو لا علاقه له بما فات بل بما هو أت فلتنسى كل ما مضى حتى لاتفسد ماهو قادم  ولو ان لكل قاعده شواذها


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يناير 2009)

samt8004 قال:


> Dona Nabil قال:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يناير 2009)

أم القمر قال:


> لا يجب ان تصارح الزوجه زوجها بماضيها طالما انه قد انتهى فهو لن ينسى لها ذلك مهما طال الزمن وهو لا علاقه له بما فات بل بما هو أت فلتنسى كل ما مضى حتى لاتفسد ماهو قادم  ولو ان لكل قاعده شواذها



*أحييكى على رأيك الجميل وأسعدتنى مشاركتك​*


----------



## i'm christian (10 فبراير 2009)

*تخيلوا ياجماعه
انا سمعت عظه عن الجواز بتقول ان الراجل والبنت اللى وصلوا سوا لغاية الإكليل
المفروض انهم وقت الإكليل يقفلوا صفحة اللى فات بما فيها مشاكل الخطوبة
يعنى لو واحد حماته طلعت عينه فى الخطوبه مش المفروض انه يحوشلها ويقول
بس اما اجوز مش هادخلك البيت ؟؟؟
وهكذا فى الأمور اللى فاتت لأنه فى وقت الإكليل الراجل والبنت مش بيعاهدوا بعض على الحب والاحترام والحاجات دى 
لأ دول بيعاهدوا ربنا كأن الراجل بيقول لربنا يارب انا هاخد بنتك دى واحطها فى عيني واحافظ عليها وبتعهد معاك بكدا
وهكذا بالنسبه للبنت كمان بتعاهد ربنا علشان جوزها
فإن كنا قبلنا اننا نغفر وننسى حتى خلافات واخطاء فترة الخطوبه فبالأولى اننا نتغاضى عن اى اخطاء حصلت
قبل حتى مانعرف بعض ولو فيه اخطاء فحصلت وهما اصغر من وقت الخطوبه وبالتالى أقل نضجاً
والراجل الفاهم والست الفاهمه مابيسألوش عن الحاجات دى
ربنا يبارك حياتكم ويدبر كل أموركم​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2009)

i'm christian قال:


> *تخيلوا ياجماعه
> انا سمعت عظه عن الجواز بتقول ان الراجل والبنت اللى وصلوا سوا لغاية الإكليل
> المفروض انهم وقت الإكليل يقفلوا صفحة اللى فات بما فيها مشاكل الخطوبة
> يعنى لو واحد حماته طلعت عينه فى الخطوبه مش المفروض انه يحوشلها ويقول
> ...



*ميرسى على مرورك الجميل واضافتك الرائعه وربنا يبارك حيا*تك


----------



## Alexander.t (6 مارس 2009)

الاخت Dona Nabil

بدايتنا موضوعك رائع بل اكثر من رائع

وثانيا الانسان العاقل هو من يحاسب محبوبته على الغلطات التى اقترفتها من ساعتة معرفتهم ببعض ام ماضيها فهو لا يملك القدره على المحاسبه عيه لانه لم يكن موجود فى ماضى تلك الانسانه ولكن افضل اذا كان ماضى المراءه غير نقى الا يعرفه الرجل لان الرجل الشرقى مولود وبداخله عادات وتقاليد شرقيه لا اعرف اذا كانت صحيحه ام خاطئه ولكن لن يتقبل الامر بسهوله وان تقبله فمؤقتا ومع ظهور اول مشكله سيتذكر لها تلك الكلمات التى قالتها عن نفسها فى ساعة صفا وسينقلب البيت الى جحيم 
هذا راى شخصى ومن المحتمل ان يكون له معارضين فا انا اعرف ذلك ولكن من وجهة نظرى هذا هو الحل
ربى المجد يسوع يبارك قلبك وحياتك يارب
اذكرينى فى صلواتك


----------



## Kiril (6 مارس 2009)

> بس اما اجوز مش هادخلك البيت ؟؟؟


بجد كوميدية
تخيلوا واحد بيقول لخطيبته كده


----------



## Kiril (6 مارس 2009)

> الاخت dona nabil
> 
> بدايتنا موضوعك رائع بل اكثر من رائع
> 
> ...


ده يبقي قلبه اسود اوي
ده احنا و احنا بنصلي بنقول "اغفر لنا خطايانا كما نغفر نحن ايضا"
ازاي بس حاجة زي كده تبقي سر
يعني يبقي هو و هي قدام المذبح وواحد واقف بيقول يا عيني لو كان يعرف اللي عملته معايا


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 مارس 2009)

elbatal 2010 قال:


> الاخت dona nabil
> 
> بدايتنا موضوعك رائع بل اكثر من رائع
> 
> ...



*رأيك عقلانى ورائع 
أشكرك على مرورك الجميل ومشاركتك وربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 مارس 2009)

kiro_shohdy قال:


> بجد كوميدية
> تخيلوا واحد بيقول لخطيبته كده



*هههههههه عندك حق يا كيرووو*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 مارس 2009)

kiro_shohdy قال:


> ده يبقي قلبه اسود اوي
> ده احنا و احنا بنصلي بنقول "اغفر لنا خطايانا كما نغفر نحن ايضا"
> ازاي بس حاجة زي كده تبقي سر
> يعني يبقي هو و هي قدام المذبح وواحد واقف بيقول يا عيني لو كان يعرف اللي عملته معايا



*لو هى فعلا نيتها كويسه واب اعترافها سمع منها كل حاجه وفعلا ناويه تبدأ بدايه مختلفه ليه متاخدش فرصه  والوجه التانى للعمله بيقول تصارحه ويا أما   يحرمها من الفرصه أو يقولها سامحتك مع العلم انه مش من حقه يسامح على حاجه حصلت فى وقت مكانتش تعرفه فيه وتبص تلاقيه مع أول مشكله طلعلها القديم وبدأ يحاكمها من تانى .*


----------

